# 2018-19 Lounge Roster and Lineup discussion thread



## MMC

*Lounge 2017-18 projected lineup*

I don't really know very much except I'll be centering the first line. Maybe someone else that's smart like me can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

please stop


----------



## HanSolo

I'm not a mean person. I mean. I didn't think I was a mean person, but I read your threads and I want to say so many mean things...


----------



## MMC

DuckJet said:


> I'm not a mean person. I mean. I didn't think I was a mean person, but I read your threads and I want to say so many mean things...




Go ahead, it's probably not healthy to hold it in. I've heard it all already.


----------



## KaseMeOutside

MMC franchise player IMO


----------



## HanSolo

mymerlincat said:


> Go ahead, it's probably not healthy to hold it in. I've heard it all already.




Just make better threads. Look at your OPs and ask yourself, is this a Useless Thread post, or an actually engaging topic in some way?

Also that Pittsburgh trade proposal. I mean you were trolling right? There's no way you actually thought that was something that can actually happen...right?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

DuckJet said:


> Just make better threads. Look at your OPs and ask yourself, is this a Useless Thread post, or an actually engaging topic in some way?
> 
> Also that Pittsburgh trade proposal. I mean you were trolling right? There's no way you actually thought that was something that can actually happen...right?




He wouldn't understand as he has never posted in the UT and seen everyone in the thread ignore his post


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

just do the opposite of Jiminy Cricket when making a thread and you should be good.


----------



## HanSolo

***** fired.


----------



## John Price

You aren't good enough to make the team let alone the first line


----------



## Mantis

What duckjet said


----------



## MMC

Mike Emrick said:


> You aren't good enough to make the team let alone the first line




Why'd the lounge extend my contract then


----------



## John Price

Oogie Boogie(89) - DuckJet(92) - Mike Emrick(93)
Doland(89) - Jangling Man(88) -Kiss(89)
Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
YUBBERS (82) - The Gongshow (82) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)

SoupyFin(88) - ColePens(89)
Eternal Sunshine(83) - Monabae(84)
Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)

Jiminy Cricket(92)
Gary Thorne(89)


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Where's my spot?


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Where's my spot?



You can be waterboy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

WhiteMandingo said:


> You can be waterboy




Big talk from a guy with less than 5000 posts.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Big talk from a guy with less than 5000 posts.




big talk from a guy who doesn't LNGE


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Big talk from a guy with less than 5000 posts.



Im the towel boy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Jangling Man said:


> big talk from a guy who doesn't LNGE




I LNGE often enough.

I just don't make stupid or terrible threads.


----------



## John Price

LNGE starting XI


----------



## Jan Rutta

Lirl im playing first or second line.


----------



## WeThreeKings

Jiminy's overall is 29


----------



## darko

I'm a 7th d-man. Happy to play once a week and just collect the paycheck.


----------



## Satan

The mightiest club


----------



## Dog

Oaky


----------



## MMC

Nope, I'm starting.


----------



## Satan

mymerlincat said:


> Nope, I'm starting.




Starting from the bottom, clown.


----------



## Yung Rotini

mymerlincat said:


> Nope, I'm starting.



12 year olds aren't allowed in the big leagues


----------



## Dog

mymerlincat said:


> Nope, I'm starting.




You're quite possibly the worst poster in hf history.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Mike Emrick said:


> Oogie Boogie(89) - DuckJet(92) - Mike Emrick(93)
> Doland(89) - Jangling Man(88) -Kiss(89)
> Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> YUBBERS (82) - The Gongshow (82) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)
> 
> SoupyFin(88) - ColePens(89)
> Eternal Sunshine(83) - Monabae(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)
> 
> Jiminy Cricket(92)
> Gary Thorne(89)









Also, who's "Doland"?


----------



## KrisLetAngry

I feel I could make this team as its 13th or 14th forward


----------



## Mantis

mymerlincat said:


> Nope, I'm starting.



You wouldnt even start on the ECHL squad


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> Also, who's "Doland"?




okay


----------



## HanSolo

WhiteMandingo said:


> You wouldnt even start on the ECHL squad




Probably IHL. Wouldn't want him on the CHL squads. Them some good posters that talk about CHL prospects.


----------



## MMC

I'm part of the core guys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

mymerlincat said:


> I'm part of the core guys




Into the garbage you go then.

Oh wait, that's for apple cores.


----------



## HanSolo

mymerlincat said:


> I'm part of the core guys




Make better posts and more people will like you. It's simple.


----------



## ottawa

Jangling Man said:


> big talk from a guy who doesn't LNGE




Nice vCash


----------



## Bee Sheriff

ottawa said:


> Nice vCash




its over 9000


----------



## ottawa

Jangling Man said:


> its over 9000




It's 10,000


----------



## Cody Webster

mymerlincat said:


> Nope, I'm starting.




You arent even starting in the ECHL you suck that much


----------



## Cody Webster

Ryan Atwood(94) - Cody Webster(92) - CycloneLaunch(93)
Lundqvist_Vezina(89) - NYRFAN218(91) -ChickenBurrito(89)
Bob Richards(85) - Ivyy14(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
Mike Emerick(78) - HireSather (42) - Eternal Sunshine (77)

Modo(90) - Fugu(89)
Satan(86) - Drizzy(85)
Hammettf2b(81) - ColePens(81)

Stanislav(92)
***(89)


----------



## John Price

I'm too low


----------



## John Price

I have a PIVOTAL role in this forum how can i be 84 

makes no sense


----------



## Dr Pepper

Cody Webster said:


> Ryan Atwood(94) - Cody Webster(92) - CycloneLaunch(93)
> Lundqvist_Vezina(89) - NYRFAN218(88) -ChickenBurrito(89)
> Mike Emerick(83) - Ivyy14(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> FA(82) - HireSather (42) - FA (83)
> 
> Drizzy(88) - ColePens(89)
> Eternal Sunshine(83) - FA(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - FA(79)
> 
> Stanislav(92)
> ***(89)




Who died and made you top line center?


----------



## Cody Webster

Mike Emrick said:


> I have a PIVOTAL role in this forum how can i be 84
> 
> makes no sense




You're old and on your way out


----------



## Cody Webster

Modo said:


> Who died and made you top line center?




Line-up changed, but I aint movin


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> I have a PIVOTAL role in this forum how can i be 84
> 
> makes no sense




Same.

Also wheres Satan


----------



## Cody Webster

Drizzy said:


> Same.
> 
> Also wheres Satan




Done. You guys are the Bash Bros on D


----------



## The Joker*

HireSather is an absolute ****ing plug. Needs to be upgraded imo.


----------



## John Price

Mike Emrick 78

no


----------



## John Price

You excited for the llws


----------



## The Joker*

Deny me three times, Mike.


----------



## John Price

Why what did you say

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE

JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE


----------



## The Joker*

Mike Emrick said:


> Why what did you say
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE
> 
> JACOBY ELLSBURY BOBBLEHEAD NIGHT @IXCUINCLE



August 24.


----------



## Mantis

Ryan Atwood said:


> Deny me three times, Mike.



Arent you supposed to be banned TJ?


----------



## Cody Webster

Mike Emrick said:


> Mike Emrick 78
> 
> no




you're a has been, you've peaked, now you are on your way out.


----------



## CanadianHockey

Mike Emrick said:


> Oogie Boogie(89) - DuckJet(92) - Mike Emrick(93)
> Doland(89) - Jangling Man(88) -Kiss(89)
> Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> YUBBERS (82) - The Gongshow (82) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)
> 
> SoupyFin(88) - ColePens(89)
> Eternal Sunshine(83) - Monabae(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)
> 
> Jiminy Cricket(9'2)
> Gary Thorne(89)




Fixed.


----------



## HanSolo

WhiteMandingo said:


> Arent you supposed to be banned TJ?




Direct.


----------



## HanSolo

Cody Webster said:


> Ryan Atwood(94) - Cody Webster(92) - CycloneLaunch(93)
> Lundqvist_Vezina(89) - NYRFAN218(91) -ChickenBurrito(89)
> Bob Richards(85) - Ivyy14(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> Mike Emerick(78) - HireSather (42) - Eternal Sunshine (77)
> 
> Modo(90) - Fugu(89)
> Satan(86) - Drizzy(85)
> Hammettf2b(81) - ColePens(81)
> 
> Stanislav(92)
> ***(89)




Lol didn't even make the cut. Welcome to the **** list.


----------



## John Price

Most of those posters don't even post in Lounge anyway how could they be ranked


----------



## MMC

Jiminy-MMC-Cucumber
ucanthanzalthetruth-Ryan Atwood-Hire Sather
Drizzy-Finnish-GoneFullHextal
Ix-Keerole-KTF
DuckJet

Monabae-Satan
ColePens-Hammett
Bob Richards-Cody Webster

Ceremony
Modo


----------



## The Gongshow

Mike Emrick said:


> Oogie Boogie(89) - DuckJet(92) - Mike Emrick(93)
> Doland(89) - Jangling Man(88) -Kiss(89)
> Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> YUBBERS (82) - The Gongshow (82) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)
> 
> SoupyFin(88) - ColePens(89)
> Eternal Sunshine(83) - Monabae(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)
> 
> Jiminy Cricket(92)
> Gary Thorne(89)




..VS..



Cody Webster said:


> Ryan Atwood(94) - Cody Webster(92) - CycloneLaunch(93)
> Lundqvist_Vezina(89) - NYRFAN218(91) -ChickenBurrito(89)
> Bob Richards(85) - Ivyy14(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> Mike Emerick(78) - HireSather (42) - Eternal Sunshine (77)
> 
> Modo(90) - Fugu(89)
> Satan(86) - Drizzy(85)
> Hammettf2b(81) - ColePens(81)
> 
> Stanislav(92)
> ***(89)




Losers have to skip town


----------



## KaseMeOutside

mymerlincat said:


> Jiminy-MMC-Cucumber
> ucanthanzalthetruth-Ryan Atwood-Hire Sather
> Drizzy-Finnish-GoneFullHextal
> Ix-Keerole-KTF
> DuckJet
> 
> Monabae-Satan
> ColePens-Hammett
> Bob Richards-Cody Webster
> 
> Ceremony
> Modo




GOAT 4th line


----------



## Dog

The Gongshow said:


> ..VS..
> 
> 
> 
> Losers have to skip town




Okay


----------



## The Gongshow

Okay.


----------



## Dr Pepper

The Gongshow said:


> ..VS..
> 
> 
> 
> Losers have to skip town




..But I'm on both rosters.


----------



## The Gongshow

Modo said:


> ..But I'm on both rosters.




 just means your safe either way


----------



## Dr Pepper

The Gongshow said:


> just means your safe either way




Or gone either way.


----------



## Cody Webster

The Gongshow said:


> ..VS..
> 
> 
> 
> Losers have to skip town




Then I am sending Hire Sather to the AHL and calling up rookie sensation, DuckJet


----------



## Dr Pepper

"Rookie sensation"?

On your first day, he'd already been here six years, you noob.


----------



## Cody Webster

Modo said:


> "Rookie sensation"?
> 
> On your first day, he'd already been here six years, you noob.




k...


----------



## The Gongshow

Modo said:


> "Rookie sensation"?
> 
> On your first day, he'd already been here six years, you noob.




Retweet. No way this guys a 90+ ranking #1 Center.


----------



## ColePens

COLEPENS is like Duncan Keith of the lounge. Star leader defenseman with hero qualities.


----------



## Dr Pepper

I don't know, I think I like the top pairing on the other team, better.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> I don't know, I think I like the top pairing on the other team, better.




Same tbh


----------



## Pip

darko said:


> I'm a 7th d-man. Happy to play once a week and just collect the paycheck.




I would buy your jersey


----------



## Bee Sheriff

a team has to have Jangling Man

-RoyalVoyager*


----------



## John Price

Oogie Boogie(90) - DuckJet(92) - Milestone Mike Emrick(94)
Movember Doland(91) - Totw Voyager (92) -Junior Flashback Sgo(91)
Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
YUBBERS (83) - The Gongshow (84) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)

Player of the game SoupyFin(88) - Totw Krishna (91)
COLEPENS(87) - Monabae(84)
Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)

Jiminy Cricket(92)
Gary Thorne(89)


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> Oogie Boogie(90) - DuckJet(92) - Totw Mike Emrick(94)
> Movember Doland(91) - Totw Voyager (92) -Flashback Sgo(91)
> Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> YUBBERS (83) - The Gongshow (84) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)
> 
> SoupyFin(88) - Totw Krishna (91)
> COLEPENS(87) - Monabae(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)
> 
> Jiminy Cricket(92)
> Gary Thorne(89)




Damn what a second line


----------



## irunthepeg

**waits patiently in the AHL for call-up, works hard, wins faceoffs, checks valiantly and puts puck on net**


----------



## The Gongshow

Mike Emrick said:


> Oogie Boogie(90) - DuckJet(92) - Milestone Mike Emrick(94)
> Movember Doland(91) - Totw Voyager (92) -Junior Flashback Sgo(91)
> Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> YUBBERS (83) - The Gongshow (84) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)
> 
> Player of the game SoupyFin(88) - Totw Krishna (91)
> COLEPENS(87) - Monabae(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)
> 
> Jiminy Cricket(92)
> Gary Thorne(89)




How am I still only a 4th liner at 84


----------



## Dr Pepper

I especially like how the entire bottom six isn't nickname-worthy.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Modo said:


> I especially like how the entire bottom six isn't nickname-worthy.




We are too good for nicknames.


----------



## MMC

I don't know how I'm not on there, I'm perfect for the 4th line


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Doland said:


> Damn what a second line




Best second line in HF


----------



## John Price

Oogie Boogie(90) - DuckJet(92) -* LEGEND Mike Emrick(94)*
*Movember Doland(91) *- *Totw Voyager(92)* - *Flashback Sgo(91)*
Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
YUBBERS (83) - The Gongshow (84) - *TOTW WhiteMandingo (85) *
*
PotG SoupyFin(88)* - Totw Krishna (91)
COLEPENS(87) - Monabae(84)
Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)

*MILESTONE Jiminy Cricket(92)*
Gary Thorne(89)



Modo said:


> I especially like how the entire bottom six isn't nickname-worthy.






Bob Richards said:


> We are too good for nicknames.




They're rares I unpacked in the LUT pack


----------



## The Joker*

Maybe someday you'll be lucky enough to pull a *Legend* The Joker* card.


----------



## The Joker*

95ov LW The Joker*.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Holy **** it's happening^


----------



## The Joker*

Voyager said:


> Holy **** it's happening^



What's happening?


----------



## Dog

Voyager said:


> Holy **** it's happening^




ehat


----------



## The Joker*

That would be a great card to pull. He left an incredible impression on The Lounge, and through the history I've studied of its existence, he was one of the most polarizing figures, not only in Lounge history, but, in the history of the world.


----------



## John Price

Lounge Collection

Collect all 30 players to get 10 free LUT gold packs!


----------



## The Joker*

You draw a 91ov Pest *Legend* Jumbo*.


----------



## The Gongshow

Theres definitely a gold 90 Gongshow card floating around somewhere

I'm also like Burns and Byfuglien. I get switched around from D to forward and vice versa


----------



## Hammettf2b

My skills don't represent my 81 ovr. Hidden gem card right there.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Mike Emrick said:


> Oogie Boogie(90) - DuckJet(92) - Milestone Mike Emrick(94)
> Movember Doland(91) - Totw Voyager (92) -Junior Flashback Sgo(91)
> Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> YUBBERS (83) - The Gongshow (84) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)
> 
> Player of the game SoupyFin(88) - Totw Krishna (91)
> COLEPENS(87) - Monabae(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)
> 
> Jiminy Cricket(92)
> Gary Thorne(89)



The fact that i'm not rated higher than Colepens is garbage


----------



## John Price

Monabae said:


> The fact that i'm not rated higher than Colepens is garbage




PotG Monabae rare (87)


----------



## Hammettf2b

Mike Emrick said:


> PotG Monabae rare (87)




impossible. If his base card is an 84, he can't have a 87 rated card.

86 and lower get a +2 boost

87 and higher get a +1 boost

So if he started at an 84 his first upgrade would have put him at an 86 ovr. His next upgrade would have put him at an 88 ovr. 

It just doesn't add up.


----------



## Dog

Hammettf2b said:


> impossible. If his base card is an 84, he can't have a 87 rated card.
> 
> 86 and lower get a +2 boost
> 
> 87 and higher get a +1 boost
> 
> So if he started at an 84 his first upgrade would have put him at an 86 ovr. His next upgrade would have put him at an 88 ovr.
> 
> It just doesn't add up.




they dont want our ovrs to go up
they tryna keep us down
they dont want us to beat the odds


but we strong
we confident
we will make it through this

bless up
lionnnnnnnnn


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Mike Emrick said:


> Oogie Boogie(90) - DuckJet(92) - Milestone Mike Emrick(94)
> Movember Doland(91) - Totw Voyager (92) -Junior Flashback Sgo(91)
> Modo(83) - Bob Richards(84) - ucanthanzalthetruth(86)
> YUBBERS (83) - The Gongshow (84) - Bobba Fettuccine (83)
> 
> Player of the game SoupyFin(88) - Totw Krishna (91)
> COLEPENS(87) - Monabae(84)
> Hammettf2b(81) - RayP(79)
> 
> Jiminy Cricket(92)
> Gary Thorne(89)




You are missing the worst enforcer in the game sithere the press box bandit


----------



## Dog

ix, they dont want your HUT team to get better
but you are good
you are strong
you are smart

you WILL succeed
Don't let those people hurt you
stay focused
never panic, major key to success

retweet (2) likes (12)


----------



## Yarborough

_*COMING SOON TO THE LUT MARKET PLACE*_

Limited edition Yarborough 91 overall rookie card

Monabae 88 overall Christmas card

Doland 95 overall chicken wings edition

Get your cards today!


----------



## Dog

Yarborough said:


> _*COMING SOON TO THE LUT MARKET PLACE*_
> 
> Limited edition Yarborough 91 overall rookie card
> 
> Monabae 88 overall Christmas card
> 
> Doland 95 overall chicken wings edition
> 
> Get your cards today!




Damn those are some nice cards

I hope I get some vCASH for christmas so I can buy some LUT packs


----------



## Yarborough

Doland said:


> Damn those are some nice cards
> 
> I hope I get some vCASH for christmas so I can buy some LUT packs




Don't forget to buy the special edition Darth DuckJet and many other Star Wars™ themed cards before the Force Awakens comes out!

(Darth DuckJet 89 overall with cool design)


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Now I'm on the outside


----------



## Yarborough

Base cards on sale for half price from the 25th to the 29th!


----------



## Dog

Yarborough said:


> Base cards on sale for half price from the 25th to the 29th!




Dang, is LNGE producing real life cards now too?


----------



## BigMac1212

I'm probably a healthy scratch on a ECHL team.


----------



## Yarborough

Doland said:


> Dang, is LNGE producing real life cards now too?










Totally......


----------



## Dog

Yarborough said:


> Totally......




Damn thats QUALITY stuff there

Can't wait to see them hot off the press


----------



## KrisLetAngry

113#


----------



## Yarborough

Doland said:


> Damn thats QUALITY stuff there
> 
> Can't wait to see them hot off the press


----------



## The Gongshow




----------



## Satan

wheres mt LNGE Card


Record Breaker SGO (97)


----------



## George Binks

I'm in the press box


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The Gongshow said:


>




This is absolutely beautiful


----------



## George Binks

Satan said:


> wheres mt LNGE Card
> 
> 
> Record Breaker SGO (97)




You get nothing!


----------



## Pip

Too many high overalls


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Linden said:


> Too many high overalls




You get 81 then


----------



## John Price

Where is the Mike Emrick legend card


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Mike Emrick said:


> Where is the Mike Emrick legend card




Milestone card for 200k posts


----------



## Bones Malone

Patiently waiting for one of you to get hurt so I'm no longer a healthy scratch.


----------



## irunthepeg

Just waiting on my call-up...


----------



## The Gongshow

Mike Emrick said:


> Where is the Mike Emrick legend card




Didn't make you one, because of my terrible low rating and 4th line demotion!!!

But if you'd like one I can make you one


----------



## Dog

The Gongshow said:


> Didn't make you one, because of my terrible low rating and 4th line demotion!!!
> 
> But if you'd like one I can make you one




Damn blasted

Make the Doland movember (91) card


----------



## Bones Malone

The question on everybody's minds is, will chippah make the 15-16 team out of camp or start the year in the minors?


----------



## The Gongshow

Doland said:


> Damn blasted
> 
> Make the Doland movember (91) card




I shall make it tonight good sir. What profile pic you want on it?


----------



## Dog

The Gongshow said:


> I shall make it tonight good sir. What profile pic you want on it?




My current one


----------



## irunthepeg

Alexander Alexandrovich "Alex" Galchenyuk


----------



## Mantis

Chippah said:


> Patiently waiting for one of you to get hurt so I'm no longer a healthy scratch.



I wrecked my pancreas


----------



## Hammettf2b

The Gongshow said:


>




Hell ya!!!! Great work!!!

Too large to put as my avi though.


----------



## John Price

I just wish it were the nhl 16 template but whatever this will do


----------



## The Gongshow

Hammettf2b said:


> Hell ya!!!! Great work!!!
> 
> Too large to put as my avi though.




You can try this one, might still be too big, or too small to read


----------



## George Binks

We might have a goalie controversy


----------



## Hammettf2b

The Gongshow said:


> You can try this one, might still be too big, or too small to read




Hell ya!!! Ur the man!!!


----------



## Yarborough

@Gongshow


Those are great.

Make one of dem 91 rookie card (boosted of course.)


----------



## ottawa

ottawa, #1C...**** the haters


----------



## The Gongshow

Yarborough said:


> @Gongshow
> 
> 
> Those are great.
> 
> Make one of dem 91 rookie card (boosted of course.)




For who...?


----------



## Yarborough

The Gongshow said:


> For who...?




For me 

(I'm an idiot for not telling you)


----------



## Satan

wheres Record brekaer SGO


----------



## The Gongshow

Yarborough said:


> For me
> 
> (I'm an idiot for not telling you)




I knew it was you, wanted to clarify, I wouldn't even give myself a 91!!!!  why do you deserve such a high rating!!!??


----------



## Yarborough

The Gongshow said:


> I knew it was you, wanted to clarify, I wouldn't even give myself a 91!!!!  why do you deserve such a high rating!!!??




All dem boost cards.


----------



## The Gongshow

Doland said:


> Damn blasted
> 
> Make the Doland movember (91) card






The Gongshow said:


>




We got a new Rare Silver card debut! Movember Doland


----------



## George Binks

ottawa said:


> ottawa, #1C...**** the haters




Yeah Ottawa go sens go!


----------



## George Binks

The Gongshow said:


> We got a new Rare Silver card debut! Movember Doland




Goin straight to ebay


----------



## KrisLetAngry

(•_•)
<) )╯'Cause I just wanna copy and paste
./ \

.(•_•)
<( (> copy and paste
../ \

..(•_•)
<) (> uh
../ \

(•_•)
.<) (> huh
.../ \


----------



## Dog

The Gongshow said:


> We got a new Rare Silver card debut! Movember Doland




Damn


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

mymerlincat said:


> Jiminy-MMC-*Cucumber*
> ucanthanzalthetruth-Ryan Atwood-Hire Sather
> Drizzy-Finnish-GoneFullHextal
> Ix-Keerole-KTF
> DuckJet
> 
> Monabae-Satan
> ColePens-Hammett
> Bob Richards-Cody Webster
> 
> Ceremony
> Modo




I definitely feel that there is a place for Cucumber on the team. When the squad is getting it's ass kicked (which will be the new normal), he can ask teammates clever things like, "What kind of sandwich do you like?", or "What type of vegetable makes you think of a family member?" ....."Why am I Mr. Sparkle?"






fine, I'm gonna join the Shelbyville Shelbyvillians...we'll kick the **** out of this LNGE team...rabble rabble....


----------



## John Price

I am not an fourth liner


----------



## Dr Pepper

And I'm sure as hell no backup goalie.


----------



## KaseMeOutside

put me in coach


----------



## RayP

put me in so i can elbow voyager in the head and slew foot him all at once.


----------



## JS19

Doland - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
Krishna - DuckJet - Modo 
Voyager - Sithere - Chippah
Yarborough - irunthepeg - KEERole Vatanen (equivalent to Oilers top line bc of youth and potential)

LTIR
WeThreeKings

Bob Richards - Satan
ColePens - Monabae
Hammettf2b - MyMerlinCat

GoneFullHextall
Mike Emrick

Solid team all-around. Goaltending knows how to save goals, defenders can puck move, and top-12 are all franchise potential.


----------



## Dog

Theres no way ix is a backup goaltender though


----------



## JS19

Doland said:


> Theres no way ix is a backup goaltender though




Too much depth.


----------



## Bones Malone

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Doland - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Krishna - DuckJet - Modo
> Voyager - Sithere - Chippah
> Yarborough - irunthepeg - KEERole Vatanen (equivalent to Oilers top line bc of youth and potential)
> 
> LTIR
> WeThreeKings
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - Monabae
> Hammettf2b - MyMerlinCat
> 
> GoneFullHextall
> Mike Emrick
> 
> Solid team all-around. Goaltending knows how to save goals, defenders can puck move, and top-12 are all franchise potential.






SoA giving chippah some love

Voyager and I are going to have to learn to work together


----------



## KrisLetAngry

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Doland - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Krishna - DuckJet - Modo
> Voyager - Sithere - Chippah
> Yarborough - irunthepeg - KEERole Vatanen (equivalent to Oilers top line bc of youth and potential)
> 
> LTIR
> WeThreeKings
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - Monabae
> Hammettf2b - MyMerlinCat
> 
> GoneFullHextall
> Mike Emrick
> 
> Solid team all-around. Goaltending knows how to save goals, defenders can puck move, and top-12 are all franchise potential.




I'm like a sean couturier from the flyers I ll give 30-50 points with 70% of my starts being in the d zone.


----------



## JS19

Sithere said:


> I'm like a sean couturier from the flyers I ll give 30-50 points with 70% of my starts being in the d zone.




Indeed. Plus slotting you in with talented wingers should help your offensive production.



Chippah said:


> SoA giving chippah some love
> 
> Voyager and I are going to have to learn to work together




Called you up because you have good skating and great hands. I see you being franchise-tier winger in a year or two. Both of you are goalscorers, so you need to work on passing and feeding each other when the opportunity arises.


----------



## irunthepeg

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Doland - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Krishna - DuckJet - Modo
> Voyager - Sithere - Chippah
> Yarborough - irunthepeg - KEERole Vatanen (equivalent to Oilers top line bc of youth and potential)
> 
> LTIR
> WeThreeKings
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - Monabae
> Hammettf2b - MyMerlinCat
> 
> GoneFullHextall
> Mike Emrick
> 
> Solid team all-around. Goaltending knows how to save goals, defenders can puck move, and top-12 are all franchise potential.




I made the 4th line yesssssssssssssssssssssssss. Thank you thank you thank you coach, I promise I won't let you down.


----------



## JS19

irunthepeg said:


> I made the 4th line yesssssssssssssssssssssssss. Thank you thank you thank you coach, I promise I won't let you down.




show em what you've got bud.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Best second line unit in this whole thread.


----------



## irunthepeg

I've hired Gary Roberts as my trainer and nutritionist. Wayne Gratzky is my skills coach


----------



## The Gongshow

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Doland - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Krishna - DuckJet - Modo
> Voyager - Sithere - Chippah
> Yarborough - irunthepeg - KEERole Vatanen (equivalent to Oilers top line bc of youth and potential)
> 
> LTIR
> WeThreeKings
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - Monabae
> Hammettf2b - MyMerlinCat
> 
> GoneFullHextall
> Mike Emrick
> 
> Solid team all-around. Goaltending knows how to save goals, defenders can puck move, and top-12 are all franchise potential.




Wow, line ups good. Not sure if i'm ready for top line duties yet. Top PP unit for sure tho. Imo Voyager should be slotted higher, kids got talent coming out the wazoo


----------



## ottawa

*HoF lineup*

ottawa - ottawa - ottawa
ottawa - ottawa - ottawa
ottawa - ottawa - ottawa
ottawa - ottawa - ottawa

ottawa - ottawa
ottawa - ottawa
ottawa - ottawa

ottawa
ottawa​


----------



## The Gongshow

Lol at Ottawa. He mad cause no one wants to play with him or have him on their team. Sorry bud


----------



## Hammettf2b

The Gongshow said:


> Lol at Ottawa. He mad cause no one wants to play with him or have him on their team. Sorry bud




Don't worry, he's used to playing with himself.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

> LTIR
> WeThreeKings




lirl


----------



## irunthepeg

ottawa said:


> *HoF lineup*
> 
> ottawa - ottawa - ottawa
> ottawa - ottawa - ottawa
> ottawa - ottawa - ottawa
> ottawa - ottawa - ottawa
> 
> ottawa - ottawa
> ottawa - ottawa
> ottawa - ottawa
> 
> ottawa
> ottawa​


----------



## Jumptheshark

Mike Emrick said:


> I am not an fourth liner




100% agree

you are a healthy scratch


----------



## John Price

Lord J T Shark said:


> 100% agree
> 
> you are a healthy scratch




what


----------



## Jumptheshark

Mike Emrick said:


> what




you are sitting in the press box--munching on cheetoes, drinking fanta--while the real men do their thing


----------



## John Price

Lord J T Shark said:


> you are sitting in the press box--munching on cheetoes, drinking fanta--while the real men do their thing




Sounds good 

in the press box eating ALL DRESSED CHIPS


----------



## irunthepeg

Sounds like a lovely evening, Mike Emrick. All dressed chips are a delightful treat


----------



## Jumptheshark

Mike Emrick said:


> Sounds good
> 
> in the press box eating ALL DRESSED CHIPS




cheetoes--you have not earned the right for all dressed--pretty soon you will be riding the pines on the echl board till ya up yours game


----------



## Quid Pro Clowe

Mike Emrick said:


> Sounds good
> 
> in the press box eating ALL DRESSED CHIPS




You can always broadcast the game from there, too.


----------



## Yarborough

Made the team. Yes!


----------



## KaseMeOutside

every team needs an ottawa


----------



## Yarborough

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> every team needs an ottawa




To be waterboy.


----------



## irunthepeg

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> every team needs an ottawa






Yarborough said:


> To be waterboy.




Buds, we gotta practice and get some insane chemistry going. 4th line in name only type ****


----------



## KaseMeOutside

lots of goals for us


----------



## ecemleafs

too many scrubs in these lineups. better hope for an unsustainable PDO or else the lounge is gonna be a seller dweller.


----------



## George Binks

I'm like happy Gilmore, I'll be back next year to try out


----------



## JS19

irunthepeg said:


> Buds, we gotta practice and get some insane chemistry going. 4th line in name only type ****




irunthepeg already showing why he's a good lounge pick. All you mother****ers gonna regret not picking him.


----------



## The Gongshow

Big Daddy Cool said:


> I'm like happy Gilmore, I'll be back next year to try out




#GiveBigDaddyCoolAChance


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg is def the glue guy team lnge needs. strong locker room presence.


----------



## Jan Rutta

Am I the young up and comer


----------



## KaseMeOutside

i have 100% corsi and no goals


----------



## irunthepeg

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> irunthepeg already showing why he's a good lounge pick. All you mother****ers gonna regret not picking him.






Chippah said:


> irunthepeg is def the glue guy team lnge needs. strong locker room presence.




WEW LADS, appreciating the love. Just got back from practice. Working on shooting drills all morning. YOu miss 100% of the shots you don't take - Wayne Gretzky - MIchael Scott.

We can do this. I just spent the ride back reading the keys to success thread in prep for the season.


----------



## ottawa

Ha...no thanks.

I already posted the only lineup I'm in on the previous page.


----------



## yubbers

pensfan7477 said:


> Am I the young up and comer




Your use of a selfie stick has your character in question


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Zaide 96 overall


----------



## George Binks

The Gongshow said:


> #GiveBigDaddyCoolAChance




Is that goal regulation size or what?!?


----------



## Jan Rutta

yubbers said:


> Your use of a selfie stick has your character in question




Im dead sexy though


----------



## George Binks

pensfan7477 said:


> Im dead sexy though




Yeah and that's not real butter


----------



## irunthepeg

Been doing checking drills and faceoffs all morning **** I'm tired but ready


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Got drunk with Vanek and went to the ice to play an important national game against Germany.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

LNGE All Stars


----------



## Dog

All Dressed chips


----------



## Bones Malone

Doland said:


> All Dressed chips




whazzat?


----------



## Guerzy

Doland said:


> All Dressed chips




oh **** ya


----------



## Mantis

Do they even have all dressed chips in the states?


----------



## John Price

WhiteMandingo said:


> Do they even have all dressed chips in the states?




They do bhtytheyre rare


----------



## The Gongshow

Team LNGE


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Mike Emrick said:


> They do bhtytheyre rare




I have never seen them


----------



## Pip

All Dressed chips are awesome


----------



## Yung Rotini

Linden said:


> All Dressed chips are awesome



Definitely


----------



## John Price

The All Dressed Chips are in America but they're very rare. They're like Legend Bossy rare. 

Some reviewer said they found them in a 7-11, but it was in a small bag.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
Doland - Voyager - Satan
Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
WhiteMandingo - Monabae - Krishna

The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
Bob Richards - Omar
Oogie Boogie - Yubbers

Jiminy Cricket
Guerzy


----------



## Yung Rotini

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Monabae - Krishna
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy



I'm a defenseman


----------



## John Price

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener




Haven't the slightest clue who this guy is.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Monabae said:


> I'm a defenseman




You either play for the team or you get traded


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Mike Emrick said:


> Haven't the slightest clue who this guy is.




4th liner. 1st liner on the B team


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Sithere said:


> 4th liner. 1st liner on the B team




Monabae has been traded for Sithere


----------



## Yung Rotini

Voyager said:


> Monabae has been traded for Sithere



What the **** is this


----------



## Yung Rotini

Ah well, at least I won't be playing on a team which is dumb enough to put a defenseman in the center position Â¯\_(ツ)_/Â¯


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
Doland - Voyager - Satan
Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
WhiteMandingo - Sithere - Krishna

The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
Bob Richards - Omar
Oogie Boogie - Yubbers

Jiminy Cricket
Guerzy


----------



## KaseMeOutside

wow voyager benched me


----------



## Mantis

Ohhhh snap I cracked Voyagers team. Proud moment for me.


----------



## Dog

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Sithere - Krishna
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy



Omar


----------



## D Fresh

D fresh dun curr.

I got drafted by the KHL anways.
Making REAL money.

**** LNGE


----------



## JS19

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Monabae - Krishna
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Sithere - Krishna
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> *Bob Richards - Omar
> *Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy




Elite pairing



Doland said:


> Omar




yes hi


----------



## Bee Sheriff

SkiesOfArcadia said:


>




Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
Doland - Voyager - Satan
Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
WhiteMandingo - Monabae - Krishna
SkiesOfArcadia

The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
Bob Richards - Omar
Oogie Boogie - Yubbers

Jiminy Cricket
Guerzy


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Yo can I squeak in here I wanna be assistant to the vice president of hockey operations


----------



## Yung Rotini

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Monabae - Krishna
> SkiesOfArcadia
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy



Back on the #squad

i knew u couldnt live without me bb


----------



## SladeWilson23

Head Coach: Hell Raiser
Assistant Coach: Juzmo
Assistant Coach: D Fresh


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Monabae said:


> Back on the #squad
> 
> i knew u couldnt live without me bb




You're too important to me bae


----------



## John Price

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Monabae - Krishna
> SkiesOfArcadia
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy




I don't know who this Dustin Peener or Guerzy fellows are 

Where are the Rares


----------



## Pip

POTG Linden (86 ovr)


----------



## D Fresh

Hell Raiser said:


> Head Coach: Hell Raiser
> Assistant Coach: Juzmo
> Assistant Coach: D Fresh




Aww yeah!


----------



## Hammettf2b

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Sithere - Krishna
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy




that 3rd line doh!!!


----------



## irunthepeg

Back to the minors I guess


----------



## The Gongshow

Voyager said:


> Dustin Peener - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - RayP
> WhiteMandingo - Monabae - Krishna
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy




Neat


----------



## John Price

Schwartz - Vermette - Callahan
Perron - Brassard - Johansson
Huberdeau - RNH - Dustin Brown
Korpikowski - Strome - Clifford 

Johnson - Klingberg
Ekholm - Jones
Enstrom - Trouba

Andersen 
Lack


----------



## KaseMeOutside

irunthepeg said:


> Back to the minors I guess




nah we are going to make our OWN team, these clowns are disrespectful


----------



## Bee Sheriff

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> nah we are going to make our OWN team, these clowns are disrespectful




don't be sour


----------



## Dog

that second line


----------



## Yarborough

BREAKING: Yarborough traded to the politics board for a 2nd and a 3rd.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

You never go full politics board


----------



## Yarborough

Yarborough on the trade:"I understand the reason the trade was made, hope I can make a difference on the politics team."


----------



## Yung Rotini

Political board is where careers go to die.


----------



## Yarborough

Monabae said:


> Political board is where careers go to die.


----------



## SladeWilson23

D Fresh said:


> Aww yeah!




Again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George Binks

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> nah we are going to make our OWN team, these clowns are disrespectful




Yeah we just need Rick Moranis to coach us


----------



## John Price

Just unpacked a jumbo* lut pack 


Flashback ixcuincle 84
Flashback CycloneLaunch 85
SoupyFIN 87
Bob Richards 86
Contract 
Contract 
Training 
Healing 
Flashback Marina 83


----------



## irunthepeg

Just spent the day watching Mighty Ducks 1, 2 & 3 (cause defense is important). The line of Yarborough - irunthepeg - KEERole Vatanen needs to be reunited. We've got what it takes. Teamwork, dedication, speed, checking, great zone readability.

WE JUST NEED A CHANCE, COACH!!!


----------



## HanSolo

Mike Emrick said:


> Just unpacked a jumbo* lut pack
> 
> 
> Flashback ixcuincle 84
> Flashback CycloneLaunch 85
> SoupyFIN 87
> Bob Richards 86
> Contract
> Contract
> Training
> Healing
> *Flashback Marina 83*




Trash.


----------



## Satan

Man of the Match DuckJet (88)


----------



## HanSolo

Miroslav Satan 84


----------



## Dog

PJ Stock (79)


----------



## HanSolo

Steve Buscemi (420)


----------



## Satan

Hamster Marissa (63)


----------



## John Price

Flashback Duckaroosky (80)
Flashback Cudi (82) 
Flashback Novacane (81)

Junior Flashback Zaide (85)

Milestone Ixcuincle (89)


----------



## Dog

Haxball SGO (96)


----------



## Bee Sheriff

WhiteMandingo - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
Doland - Voyager - Satan
Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - Sithere
SkiesOfArcadia - Monabae - Krishna
Dustin Peener

The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
Bob Richards - Omar
Oogie Boogie - Yubbers

Jiminy Cricket
Guerzy

Due to some members of the team having poor behavior in recent times, the lineup has had to be altered a little bit


----------



## John Price

Voyager said:


> WhiteMandingo - DuckJet - Ixcuincle
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Captain Mittens - Hammettf2b - Sithere
> SkiesOfArcadia - Monabae - Krishna
> Dustin Peener
> 
> The Gongshow - SoupyFIN
> Bob Richards - Omar
> Oogie Boogie - Yubbers
> 
> Jiminy Cricket
> Guerzy
> 
> Due to some members of the team having poor behavior in recent times, the lineup has had to be altered a little bit





Have no clue who this Dustin Peener guy is so he should probably be removed from the team


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> Have no clue who this Dustin Peener guy is so he should probably be removed from the team




Scissors coming out


----------



## Satan

Mike Emrick said:


> Have no clue who this Dustin Peener guy is so he should probably be removed from the team




The shade


----------



## Bee Sheriff

ixcuincle putting Peener [ON] blast


----------



## irunthepeg

How did I do???

Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Modo 
Dustin Peener - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
Voyager - Deficient Mode - Chippah 
Doland - irunthepeg - Guerzy
Finish Your Czech

Bob Richards - Satan
ColePens - SoupyFIN
Yubbers - Hammettf2b

Shrimper
WhiteMandingo

1st line: Great skill, former LNGE president, and if you mess with them, that's a paddlin'
2nd line: Tough, defensively responsible but can score goals in bunches
3rd line: Reliable, great checking, can score when necessary
4th line: Incredible chemistry, never quit attitude, plus nobody knows who Guerzy is so the scouting report doesn't help when he cuts up the ice on a breakaway

1st pair: ZAIDING
2nd pair: Just appeasing mods, tbh
3rd pair: Willingness to block shots, stick up for teammates, bomb from the point

Extra forward: Can be inserted anywhere on the line up and not look out of place


----------



## Bee Sheriff

irunthepeg said:


> How did I do???
> 
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Modo
> Dustin Peener - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Voyager - Deficient Mode - Chippah
> Doland - irunthepeg - Guerzy
> Finish Your Czech
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Shrimper
> WhiteMandingo
> 
> 1st line: Great skill, former LNGE president, and if you mess with them, that's a paddlin'
> 2nd line: Tough, defensively responsible but can score goals in bunches
> 3rd line: Reliable, great checking, can score when necessary
> 4th line: Incredible chemistry, never quit attitude, plus nobody knows who Guerzy is so the scouting report doesn't help when he cuts up the ice on a breakaway
> 
> 1st pair: ZAIDING
> 2nd pair: Just appeasing mods, tbh
> 3rd pair: Willingness to block shots, stick up for teammates, bomb from the point
> 
> Extra forward: Can be inserted anywhere on the line up and not look out of place




How the **** are me and Doland on the third line


----------



## Mantis

Im a backup goalie. I spend most of my time opening the bench door. You're all welcome.


----------



## Yung Rotini

irunthepeg said:


> How did I do???
> 
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Modo
> Dustin Peener - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Voyager - Deficient Mode - Chippah
> Doland - irunthepeg - Guerzy
> Finish Your Czech
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Shrimper
> WhiteMandingo
> 
> 1st line: Great skill, former LNGE president, and if you mess with them, that's a paddlin'
> 2nd line: Tough, defensively responsible but can score goals in bunches
> 3rd line: Reliable, great checking, can score when necessary
> 4th line: Incredible chemistry, never quit attitude, plus nobody knows who Guerzy is so the scouting report doesn't help when he cuts up the ice on a breakaway
> 
> 1st pair: ZAIDING
> 2nd pair: Just appeasing mods, tbh
> 3rd pair: Willingness to block shots, stick up for teammates, bomb from the point
> 
> Extra forward: Can be inserted anywhere on the line up and not look out of place



ColePens doesn't even post in the Lounge often


----------



## The Gongshow

irunthepeg said:


> How did I do???
> 
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Modo
> Dustin Peener - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Voyager - Deficient Mode - Chippah
> Doland - irunthepeg - Guerzy
> Finish Your Czech
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Shrimper
> WhiteMandingo




Voyager and Doland are too low. Sub Voyager for #2 C and Doland for #2 LW Put Me on #1 LD drop CP out of the line up.


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> Have no clue who this Dustin Peener guy is so he should probably be removed from the team




Boom


----------



## HanSolo

ColePens is a clown.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Monabae should be in that lineup

He's a good lad


----------



## HanSolo

Monahan4Calder RIP


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

irunthepeg said:


> How did I do???
> 
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Modo
> Dustin Peener - Gongshow - SkiesofArcadia
> Voyager - Deficient Mode - Chippah
> Doland - irunthepeg - Guerzy
> Finish Your Czech
> 
> Bob Richards - Satan
> ColePens - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Shrimper
> WhiteMandingo
> 
> 1st line: Great skill, former LNGE president, and if you mess with them, that's a paddlin'
> 2nd line: Tough, defensively responsible but can score goals in bunches
> 3rd line: Reliable, great checking, can score when necessary
> 4th line: Incredible chemistry, never quit attitude, plus nobody knows who Guerzy is so the scouting report doesn't help when he cuts up the ice on a breakaway
> 
> 1st pair: ZAIDING
> 2nd pair: Just appeasing mods, tbh
> 3rd pair: Willingness to block shots, stick up for teammates, bomb from the point
> 
> Extra forward: Can be inserted anywhere on the line up and not look out of place



Bob will crack down under any pressure. If you want a d-pair that truly Zaides the opponent, you need to have Zaide on it!


----------



## seafoam

Zaide said:


> Bob will crack down under any pressure. If you want a d-pair that truly Zaides the opponent, you need to have Zaide on it!




And pair me with Zaide, we work so well together.


----------



## HanSolo

Flashback KareemTrustFund (93)


----------



## KaseMeOutside

monabae, colepens, gongshow can lead my team
hellraiser is an upcoming prospect
hammettfb is solid but needs work
whitemandingo and skiesofarcadia are my bash brothers


----------



## HanSolo

Colepens isn't even around fool


----------



## Mantis

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> monabae, colepens, gongshow can lead my team
> hellraiser is an upcoming prospect
> hammettfb is solid but needs work
> whitemandingo and skiesofarcadia are my bash brothers


----------



## KaseMeOutside

avalanche2014 is close to breaking into the lineup


----------



## George Binks

I'm tired of being in the press box I demand a trade!


----------



## KaseMeOutside

dont hurt your quads BDC


----------



## The Gongshow

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> monabae, colepens, gongshow can lead my team
> hellraiser is an upcoming prospect
> hammettfb is solid but needs work
> whitemandingo and skiesofarcadia are my bash brothers




The power of positivity will bring this team to victory


----------



## HanSolo

Gong why



KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> avalanche2014 is close to breaking into the lineup




No he's not.


----------



## George Binks

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> dont hurt your quads BDC




Idc i have a guaranteed contract


----------



## irunthepeg

Voyager said:


> How the **** are me and Doland on the third line






WhiteMandingo said:


> Im a backup goalie. I spend most of my time opening the bench door. You're all welcome.






Monabae said:


> ColePens doesn't even post in the Lounge often






The Gongshow said:


> Voyager and Doland are too low. Sub Voyager for #2 C and Doland for #2 LW Put Me on #1 LD drop CP out of the line up.






DuckJet said:


> Colepens isn't even around fool




ALRIGHt, this was my first crack at it. RE: some people being on lower lines. This isn't your own NHL team, this is like the Olympics when Getzlaf and Perry were on the 3rd line. WHY? Because they were playing for the team. The best team in the world. Willing to go to any line to play any role. Doland is for sure a 1st line talent. But he has chemistry with Guerzy and me so I figured he'd be willing to take less ice time for the good of the team.

Willing to accept this ColePens removal to put in Monabae. He was on my shortlist, I wanted to have him in there. I will make adjustments:

Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Modo 
Voyager - Doland - SkiesofArcadia
Monabae - Deficient Mode - Chippah 
WhiteMandingo- KEEROLE Vatanen - Guerzy
irunthepeg

Gongshow - Satan
Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
Yubbers - Hammettf2b
Finish Your Czech

Shrimper
Dustin Peener


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Shrimper and Deficient Mode have no business being on this team


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> ALRIGHt, this was my first crack at it. RE: some people being on lower lines. This isn't your own NHL team, this is like the Olympics when Getzlaf and Perry were on the 3rd line. WHY? Because they were playing for the team. The best team in the world. Willing to go to any line to play any role. Doland is for sure a 1st line talent. But he has chemistry with Guerzy and me so I figured he'd be willing to take less ice time for the good of the team.
> 
> Willing to accept this ColePens removal to put in Monabae. He was on my shortlist, I wanted to have him in there. I will make adjustments:
> 
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Modo
> Voyager - Doland - SkiesofArcadia
> Monabae - Deficient Mode - Chippah
> WhiteMandingo- KEEROLE Vatanen - Guerzy
> irunthepeg
> 
> Gongshow - Satan
> Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> Finish Your Czech
> Shrimper
> Dustin Peener




Modo isn't a 1st liner on the worst teams in the league

Keerole Vatanen doesn't deserve a mention IMO


Who are Shrimper, Dustin Peener and Guerzy?


----------



## Bones Malone

Chippah with that third line locked down. Strong decision. Basically guarantees you can roll 3 lines all night.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Doland said:


> Modo isn't a 1st liner on the worst teams in the league
> 
> Keerole Vatanen doesn't deserve a mention IMO
> 
> 
> Who are Shrimper, Dustin Peener and Guerzy?




Dustin Peener is a friend of mine. That's why people like him


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> Modo isn't a 1st liner on the worst teams in the league
> 
> Keerole Vatanen doesn't deserve a mention IMO
> 
> 
> Who are Shrimper, Dustin Peener and Guerzy?




I'd be willing to move Skies back to 1st line RW. Or Doland, if you prefer I'd move you up there.



Chippah said:


> Chippah with that third line locked down. Strong decision. Basically guarantees you can roll 3 lines all night.




I gotchu


----------



## Bee Sheriff

irunthepeg said:


> I'd be willing to move Skies back to 1st line RW. Or Doland, if you prefer I'd move you up there.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotchu




Skies? He's a good guy but first liner? Cmon dude you're just blowing it


----------



## irunthepeg

Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Doland
Voyager - SkiesofArcadia - Modo
Monabae - KEEROLE Vatanen - Chippah 
WhiteMandingo- irunthepeg - Guerzy

Gongshow - Satan
Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
Yubbers - Hammettf2b

Finish Your Czech
Dustin Peener


----------



## Mantis

How am I supposed to to dish my sweet feeds to this "Guerzy" character if he doesn't exist?


----------



## irunthepeg

WhiteMandingo said:


> How am I supposed to to dish my sweet feeds to this "Guerzy" character if he doesn't exist?




Two person line with you and me surprising the opposition with our odd style of attacking of only sending in two forwards. Then this character "Guerzy" who doesn't exist shows up and pots home the rebounds.


----------



## Dr Pepper

irunthepeg said:


> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Doland
> Voyager - SkiesofArcadia - Modo
> Monabae - KEEROLE Vatanen - Chippah
> WhiteMandingo- irunthepeg - Guerzy
> 
> Gongshow - Satan
> Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Finish Your Czech
> Dustin Peener




Doland tells you to bump me off the top line.....and you actually _listen_ to him? 

Oh man. 

If these rosters ever actually meant anything, I'd be pissed.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> Doland tells you to bump me off the top line.....and you actually _listen_ to him?
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> If these rosters ever actually meant anything, I'd be pissed.




You aren't first line material


----------



## irunthepeg

Modo said:


> Doland tells you to bump me off the top line.....and you actually _listen_ to him?
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> If these rosters ever actually meant anything, I'd be pissed.




I do know Ix and Doland have chemistry though. Everyone was mad about my first line. First time in charge of lines. Usually just use 'assistant coach edit lines' feature.


----------



## Dr Pepper

irunthepeg said:


> I do know Ix and Doland have chemistry though. *Everyone was mad about my first line*. First time in charge of lines. Usually just use 'assistant coach edit lines' feature.




I wasn't.


----------



## JS19

irunthepeg said:


> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Doland
> Voyager - SkiesofArcadia - Modo
> Monabae - KEEROLE Vatanen - Chippah
> WhiteMandingo- irunthepeg - Guerzy
> 
> Gongshow - Satan
> Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Finish Your Czech
> Dustin Peener




Modo and I are dangerous. We're like prime Thornton-Marleau. Or in Modo's case, Seguin-Benn


----------



## Dr Pepper

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Modo and I are dangerous. We're like prime Thornton-Marleau. Or in Modo's case, Seguin-Benn




Indeed. An argument could even be made that such a duo deserves top line status. 

I'd even suggest a switch to the oppo side at LW, a la Benn, but I'm a natural righty so that's fine.


----------



## Dog

Modo can skate like John Scott at best


----------



## irunthepeg

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Modo and I are dangerous. We're like prime Thornton-Marleau. Or in Modo's case, Seguin-Benn




I wanted you first line cause of what you did for me putting me on the map. Also, I believe in your skill. Basically we have a 1a, 1b line. Tire out the oppositions first line and make them play worse lines then we role the 1b line. 3rd line is basically a strong 2nd line on most teams. I believe in Chippah. 4th line causes havoc.


----------



## Mantis

Hear that guys? I cause havoc!


----------



## Captain Mittens*

WhiteMandingo said:


> Hear that guys? I cause havoc!




Havoc!


----------



## KaseMeOutside

Doland said:


> Modo isn't a 1st liner on the worst teams in the league
> 
> *Keerole Vatanen doesn't deserve a mention IMO
> *
> 
> Who are Shrimper, Dustin Peener and Guerzy?




wow bruh really? after all i've done for you ....


----------



## The Gongshow

irunthepeg said:


> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Doland
> Voyager - SkiesofArcadia - Modo
> Monabae - KEEROLE Vatanen - Chippah
> WhiteMandingo- irunthepeg - Guerzy
> 
> Gongshow - Satan
> Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Finish Your Czech
> Dustin Peener




Who you got for PP1, PP2, PK1, PK2 ?


----------



## Dog

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> wow bruh really? after all i've done for you ....




You don't offer enough quality content


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> You don't offer enough quality content




He's right, you know.

Every third post should just be "chicken wings", regardless of the thread topic. 

That's how you let people _know_ you're "cool".


----------



## Mantis

Chicken wings


----------



## HanSolo

Doland said:


> You don't offer enough quality content




Understatement


----------



## irunthepeg

The Gongshow said:


> Who you got for PP1, PP2, PK1, PK2 ?




Hmmm...

PP1:

Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Doland
Gongshow - Modo

PP2:
Voyager - SkiesofArcadia - Monabae
Bob Richards - Satan

4-man PP1:

Mike Emrick - DuckJet
Gongshow - Satan

4-man PP2:

Doland - Voyager
Bob Richards - SoupyFIN

PK1:
DuckJet - Chippah
Gongshow - Satan

PK2:
irunthepeg - Modo
Yubbers - SoupyFIN

3-man PK1:
DuckJet
Gongshow - Satan

3-man PK2:
irunthepeg
Yubbers - SoupyFIN

Extra Attacker:
Mike Emrick
Voyager

4 on 4:
Mike Emrick - DuckJet
Gongshow - Satan

Doland - Voyager
Bob Richards - SoupyFIN

SkiesOfArcadia - Modo
Yubbers - Hammettf2b

Now you're probably thinking, wow, putting yourself on the 3-man PK... pretty cocky. I'm confident in my abilities and will assuredly do my best to make sure a goal isn't scored. Sacrificing my body, winning faceoffs, making the tough play.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> He's right, you know.
> 
> Every third post should just be "chicken wings", regardless of the thread topic.
> 
> That's how you let people _know_ you're "cool".




Are you mad


----------



## KaseMeOutside

Modo said:


> He's right, you know.
> 
> Every third post should just be "chicken wings", regardless of the thread topic.
> 
> That's how you let people _know_ you're "cool".


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Modo said:


> He's right, you know.
> 
> Every third post should just be "chicken wings", regardless of the thread topic.
> 
> That's how you let people _know_ you're "cool".




Yup he mad


----------



## Satan

weird to see me go from #1 RW to #1 RD

w/e


----------



## JS19

irunthepeg said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> PP1:
> 
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet - Doland
> Gongshow - Modo
> 
> PP2:
> Voyager - SkiesofArcadia - Monabae
> Bob Richards - Satan
> 
> 4-man PP1:
> 
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet
> Gongshow - Satan
> 
> 4-man PP2:
> 
> Doland - Voyager
> Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
> 
> PK1:
> DuckJet - Chippah
> Gongshow - Satan
> 
> PK2:
> irunthepeg - Modo
> Yubbers - SoupyFIN
> 
> 3-man PK1:
> DuckJet
> Gongshow - Satan
> 
> 3-man PK2:
> irunthepeg
> Yubbers - SoupyFIN
> 
> Extra Attacker:
> Mike Emrick
> Voyager
> 
> 4 on 4:
> Mike Emrick - DuckJet
> Gongshow - Satan
> 
> Doland - Voyager
> Bob Richards - SoupyFIN
> 
> SkiesOfArcadia - Modo
> Yubbers - Hammettf2b
> 
> Now you're probably thinking, wow, putting yourself on the 3-man PK... pretty cocky. I'm confident in my abilities and will assuredly do my best to make sure a goal isn't scored. Sacrificing my body, winning faceoffs, making the tough play.




Daaaammmmnnnn, dat PP. Gonna be a filthy 50%+


----------



## Dr Pepper

Satan said:


> weird to see me go from #1 RW to #1 RD
> 
> w/e




I went from RW to D as well.....figured he wanted to run four forwards, one d-man on the power play.


----------



## George Binks

Worst team ever


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

Garbage. Tear it down and start the rebuild.


----------



## HanSolo

Big Daddy Cool said:


> Worst team ever




I'll skate circles around you, rook. 

Go get my stick tape.


----------



## KaseMeOutside

team calanada would wipe the floor with the competition


----------



## irunthepeg

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Daaaammmmnnnn, dat PP. Gonna be a filthy 50%+




 had to give some PP time to Monabae.



Modo said:


> I went from RW to D as well.....figured he wanted to run four forwards, one d-man on the power play.




Just on the PP to stack the first PP unit. That's the only reasoning there. You are correct in your analysis. And to give Monabae some time on unit 2.



Satan said:


> weird to see me go from #1 RW to #1 RD
> 
> w/e




You're our Dustin Bufflin  RD or RW.


----------



## Satan

Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
Hell Raiser

RstP - Guerszey
Bobbo - Gongshow
Linden - F y C
SoupyFIN

Imaginary Threats 


Head Coach: Shrimper
Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
Trainer: Izzy
General Manager: Zaiding
Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
Baseball Advisor: darko
Hipster Fan: seafoam


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Shrimper
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam




Modo got Zaided hard here 
Guerzgzsy first pairing D 
Tinder coach 

Damn the respect for Doland is real. My apologies for having him 4th line at first. Thought I was up to par to play on a line with him. Can we replace Cody Webster with that GIF of the licking goat?


----------



## Satan

Team LNGE jerseys


----------



## irunthepeg

No Monabae


----------



## Satan

Monahan4Calder doesnt even post on HF he posts on hamster palent


----------



## Mantis

There is a lack of avalanche2014


----------



## Satan

squad


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> squad




 I'm the guy behind Jangling Man who looks like he's photobombing.


----------



## RayP

Satan said:


> squad


----------



## Guerzy

Satan said:


> squad




oh **** ya


----------



## Mantis

RayP said:


>



Sup RstP


----------



## Dog

Satan said:


> squad




Damn nice

Dem boyz


----------



## irunthepeg

If Ix is suspended for any lengthy period of time, whjo will be in the 1st line role??? Big shoes to fill


----------



## JS19

irunthepeg said:


> If Ix is suspended for any lengthy period of time, whjo will be in the 1st line role??? Big shoes to fill




I can step in coach, I may not be as pro as Ixrick, but I will give it my damndest for the team, sir.


----------



## HanSolo

Satan said:


> squad




I'm offended.


----------



## HanSolo

Satan said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Shrimper
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam




What the **** man


----------



## Bee Sheriff

DuckJet said:


> What the **** man




you fell off


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Satan said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan


----------



## Dr Pepper

DuckJet said:


> What the **** man




I think he omitted some more obvious names, just to garner more attention.

Clearly it's worked.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Modo said:


> I think he omitted some more obvious names, just to garner more attention.
> 
> Clearly it's worked.




DuckJEt is the only notable omission


----------



## Dog

Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
Hell Raiser

RstP - Guerszey
Bobbo - Gongshow
Linden - F y C
SoupyFIN

Imaginary Threats 


Head Coach: Shrimper
Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
Trainer: Izzy
General Manager: Zaiding
Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
Baseball Advisor: darko
Hipster Fan: seafoam


----------



## HanSolo

You're not my friend anymore Satan


----------



## Satan

DuckJet said:


> What the **** man






Modo said:


> I think he omitted some more obvious names, just to garner more attention.
> 
> Clearly it's worked.




keep hating youre making me famous


i just looked at rrecent UT and picked my FRIENDS


----------



## HanSolo

I guess you're right cause we aren't FRIENDS anymore.


----------



## Satan

if u dont post in the UT are u even RELEVANT


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Satan said:


> if u dont post in the UT are u even RELEVANT




u dont know LNGE if u dont UT


----------



## Dr Pepper

DuckJet and myself, in reaction to such a glaring omission:








Voyager said:


> u dont know LNGE if u dont UT




Pfft. 

UT is overrated. 

Yeah, I said it.

I've barely set foot in there since its' inception, and yet I'm still instantly recognizable around here. 

Rename this thread the "UT 2015-16 projected lineup" thread, if that's all that applies.


----------



## Satan

lmao UT is overrated


yea OK man


----------



## Dog

DuckJet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Modo


----------



## Satan

all of the greatest LNGE posters of ALL TIME have posted in UT

if U dont UT then ur irrelevant

*mic drop*


----------



## *Bob Richards*

This team is falling apart. We need a rallying cry.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> DuckJet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Modo




I have no issues whatsoever with DuckJet.

You clearly prefer him, for reasons I'd rather not get into, and that's fine.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> I have no issues whatsoever with DuckJet.
> 
> You clearly prefer him, for reasons I'd rather not get into, and that's fine.




I don't know what you're talking about

Ask all lounge posters, most of them would prefer DuckJet.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Who is Modo


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> I don't know what you're talking about
> 
> *Ask all lounge posters, most of them would prefer DuckJet.*




Not that it matters one iota, but I bet you're right! 

DuckJet is obviously more popular here.....which again doesn't explain his omission from the roster.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Voyager said:


> Who is Modo




Nice avatar.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> Not that it matters one iota, but I bet you're right!
> 
> DuckJet is obviously more popular here.....which again doesn't explain his omission from the roster.




Then how do you know my reasons of preference then 

Assuming things doesn't get you very far, thought you'd know that since you're old and wise


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> Then how do you know my reasons of preference then
> 
> Assuming things doesn't get you very far, thought you'd know that since you're old and wise




While I _am _indeed, both of those things, I'd rather not get into specifics at this point, thank you very much.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Modo is scared

to KEEP IT REAL


----------



## Satan

Modo is scared

to KEEP IT REAL


----------



## Dog

Modo is scared

to KEEP IT REAL


----------



## Mantis

Modo is scared

to KEEP IT REAL


----------



## KaseMeOutside

wow duckjet is the bieksa already?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> wow duckjet is the bieksa already?




Dany Heatley of LNGE


----------



## HanSolo

I like modo.



Voyager said:


> Dany Heatley of LNGE




You take that back you piece of ****.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

DuckJet said:


> I like modo.
> 
> 
> 
> You take that back you piece of ****.



He's the Jonathan Cheechoo of the Lounge.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

DuckJet said:


> You take that back you piece of ****.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

My my, hey hey
Rock and roll is here to stay
It's better to burn out than to fade away
My my, hey hey

Out of the blue and into the black
They give you this but you payed for that
And once you're gone, you can't ever come back
When you're out of the blue and into the black

The King is gone but he's not forgotten
This is the story of a Johnny Rotten
It's better to burn out than it is to rust
The King is gone but he's not forgotten

Hey hey, my my
Rock and roll can never die
There's more to the picture


----------



## HanSolo

I'm never gon die. You guys will be long gone from the Lounge but I'll still be here.


----------



## Yung Rotini

DuckJet-Monabae-DuckJet
Monabae-DuckJet-Monabae
DuckJet-Monabae-DuckJet
Monabae-DuckJet-Monabae

DuckJet-Monabae
Monabae-DuckJet
DuckJet-Monabae

Monabae
DuckJet


----------



## HanSolo

monabae said:


> duckjet-monabae-duckjet
> monabae-duckjet-monabae
> duckjet-monabae-duckjet
> monabae-duckjet-monabae
> 
> duckjet-monabae
> monabae-duckjet
> duckjet-monabae
> 
> monabae
> duckjet




<3<3<3


----------



## Mantis

Zaide said:


> He's the Jonathan Cheechoo of the Lounge.



You are the Graham James of the lounge.


----------



## Dr Pepper

WhiteMandingo said:


> You are the Graham James of the lounge.




That's not very nice. 

Zaide is (probably) nothing like that monster.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

WhiteMandingo said:


> You are the Graham James of the lounge.



I'm actually the prime Corey Perry/Ryan Kesler/etc. of the Lounge


----------



## KaseMeOutside

Monabae said:


> DuckJet-Monabae-DuckJet
> Monabae-DuckJet-Monabae
> DuckJet-Monabae-DuckJet
> Monabae-DuckJet-Monabae
> 
> DuckJet-Monabae
> Monabae-DuckJet
> DuckJet-Monabae
> 
> Monabae
> DuckJet



wow monabae starting yourself over dj at goalie?


----------



## Pip

Doland said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Shrimper
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam




What a terrible bottom pairing.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Doland said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Shrimper
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam



So I'm the General Manager, I assume! Therefore, I am going to make a trade ! 

I trade Guerszey for Monabae. Linden and FyC have both shown great chemistry with Monabae in the past.

I also have another trade to announce : WhiteMandigo and Gongshow have been traded for Deficient Mode and TMI. DM is a fantastic leader and team player who will work very well with the system due to his great work ethic. TMI is also a very good player, who has shown great chemistry with Ray in the past, despite not playing on defense. TMI is also very energitic and knows how to get under the opponent's skin!

I also promote Izzy to head coach and demote Shrimper to trainer. I don't want a coach who thinks 3 on 2 powerplays exist.


----------



## JS19

Doland said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Shrimper
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam




I will remember this.

Also, kek @ needing a Baseball advisor for a hockey team.


----------



## The Gongshow

Zaide said:


> I also have another trade to announce : WhiteMandigo and Gongshow have been traded for Deficient Mode and TMI. DM is a fantastic leader and team player who will work very well with the system due to his great work ethic. TMI is also a very good player, who has shown great chemistry with Ray in the past, despite not playing on defense. TMI is also very energitic and knows how to get under the opponent's skin!
> 
> I also promote Izzy to head coach and demote Shrimper to trainer. I don't want a coach who thinks 3 on 2 powerplays exist.




My trade value is too high, young prospect and #1/#2 RD can play the PP (not so much the PK) Gongshow has a bright future on team LNGE


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

The Gongshow said:


> My trade value is too high, young prospect and #1/#2 RD can play the PP (not so much the PK) Gongshow has a bright future on team LNGE



You underestimate DM and TMI. They are both amazing player, who sure are a bit older, but who make the team contenders NOW.

DM is the Jonathan Toews of the Lounge, while TMI is the Jamie Benn because he lays down the rules.


----------



## Dog

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> I will remember this.
> 
> Also, kek @ needing a Baseball advisor for a hockey team.




Off season training


----------



## RayP

Zaide said:


> So I'm the General Manager, I assume! Therefore, I am going to make a trade !
> 
> *I trade Guerszey for Monabae*. Linden and FyC have both shown great chemistry with Monabae in the past.
> 
> I also have another trade to announce : WhiteMandigo and Gongshow have been traded for Deficient Mode and TMI. DM is a fantastic leader and team player who will work very well with the system due to his great work ethic. TMI is also a very good player, who has shown great chemistry with Ray in the past, despite not playing on defense. TMI is also very energitic and knows how to get under the opponent's skin!
> 
> I also promote Izzy to head coach and demote Shrimper to trainer. I don't want a coach who thinks 3 on 2 powerplays exist.




you take that back!


and really? TMI? great... what are we going to do with him, have him poison the other teams water cooler with meth?


----------



## Mantis

RayP said:


> you take that back!
> 
> 
> and really? TMI? great... what are we going to do with him, have him poison the other teams water cooler with meth?



Zaide doesnt like me because I pointed out his pedophilia


----------



## RayP

WhiteMandingo said:


> Zaide doesnt like me because I pointed out his pedophilia




zaide doesn't even like himself.


----------



## Mantis

RayP said:


> zaide doesn't even like himself.



He only likes little girls


----------



## irunthepeg

WhiteMandingo said:


> You are the Graham James of the lounge.




I spit my water out 



Zaide said:


> So I'm the General Manager, I assume! Therefore, I am going to make a trade !
> 
> I trade Guerszey for Monabae. Linden and FyC have both shown great chemistry with Monabae in the past.
> 
> I also have another trade to announce : WhiteMandigo and Gongshow have been traded for Deficient Mode and TMI. DM is a fantastic leader and team player who will work very well with the system due to his great work ethic. TMI is also a very good player, who has shown great chemistry with Ray in the past, despite not playing on defense. TMI is also very energitic and knows how to get under the opponent's skin!
> 
> I also promote Izzy to head coach and demote Shrimper to trainer. I don't want a coach who thinks 3 on 2 powerplays exist.




**** YOU. Guerszey, whoever he may be, has a NTC and is a valued locker room leader and noted give-it-aller.

I am staging a closed door team meeting. NO reporters or non team members. EXCEPT the following: SkiesOfArcadia, DuckJet, Modo and Monabae.

We need to sort out these problems without any Zaiding.


----------



## Satan

Zaiding


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

WhiteMandingo said:


> Zaide doesnt like me because I pointed out his pedophilia




No that's because your a dummy who roots for the ******** Boston Neanderthals


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

RayP said:


> you take that back!
> 
> 
> and really? TMI? great... what are we going to do with him, have him poison the other teams water cooler with meth?



Monabae doesn't always just try the same moves or just try to copy his linemates. He's like David Desharnais. With Monabae, with get a creative player who's better in general. Deal with it.

And yeah, that was part of the plan with TMI too.


----------



## irunthepeg

Cody Webster but no SkiesOfArcadia. Nah b, that ain't right.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

irunthepeg said:


> Cody Webster but no SkiesOfArcadia. Nah b, that ain't right.



I need to reduce the amount of Leafs supporters on this team. They're locker room cancers.


----------



## irunthepeg

Zaide said:


> I need to reduce the amount of Leafs supporters on this team. They're locker room cancers.




This isn't about team support this is the ****ing chemistry of the lounge. WE need the BEST roster available not political drama like when the Habs pick a head coach.


----------



## HanSolo

That's cool Doland


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I have a new trade to announce. 

irunthepeg has been traded for Mischa and Marina.


----------



## Satan

DuckJet is in the minors


----------



## Dog

DuckJet said:


> That's cool Doland




I would have you on my roster


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I am proud to announce the signing of DuckJet to a new contract! Soupy has been demoted to the minors.


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> I am proud to announce the signing of DuckJet to a new contract! Soupy has been demoted to the minors.




Damn, what a roster move!!


----------



## irunthepeg

Who the **** is Zaide?


----------



## Satan

Zaide is Zaiding


thats why i made him the GM


----------



## irunthepeg

When I score the GWG against Zaide's team I'm gonna toss the puck directly up into the GM box and give him the finger.


----------



## Dog

Look at that asset management by Zaide

Thats what I like to call...........Zaiding


----------



## irunthepeg

One day I would like to play on a line with DuckJet and Guerzy. The JETS chemistry would be off the charts. If Guerzy can't get the call up, I'd choose Doland because I know he follows and loves the Jets too


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> One day I would like to play on a line with DuckJet and Guerzy. The JETS chemistry would be off the charts. If Guerzy can't get the call up, I'd choose Doland because I know he follows and loves the Jets too




The jets are a nice team


----------



## Satan

no zaiding but try zaiding at least [ONCE]


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan hello  you would be on all my rosters. Doland too. And Geurzy.


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Satan hello  you would be on all my rosters. Doland too. And Geurzy.


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


>




Previous Usernames: WordUp


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Previous Usernames: WordUp




lmao


----------



## Satan

Bird up


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> lmao




Word was taken. Bless up.


----------



## Pip

Zaide said:


> I am proud to announce the signing of DuckJet to a new contract! Soupy has been demoted to the minors.




*Bold*


----------



## Mantis

Satan said:


> Bird up



I watched that a few days ago.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Linden said:


> *Bold*



What will GM Zaide do next?


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Monabae said:


> What will GM Zaide do next?



I'm trying to find a way to acquire DBU, Omar and Krishna.


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> I'm trying to find a way to acquire DBU, Omar and Krishna.




omar


----------



## Pip

DBU would be a great pickup


----------



## JS19

Zaide said:


> I need to reduce the amount of Leafs supporters on this team. They're locker room cancers.




>Location says Shark Tank
>I'm a Leafs Supporter
>Doesn't know that the only Toronto team I support are the Blue Jays.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> >Location says Shark Tank
> >I'm a Leafs Supporter
> >Doesn't know that the only Toronto team I support are the Blue Jays.



You indirectly support the Leafs then.

Supporting the Jays = Supporting the city of Toronto = Supporting the Leafs


----------



## JS19

Zaide said:


> You indirectly support the Leafs then.
> 
> Supporting the Jays = Supporting the city of Toronto = Supporting the Leafs




Never take a logic class, for your sake. It might hurt your brain.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Never take a logic class, for your sake. It might hurt your brain.



I passed a class that was a lot about logic gates with a A+.

Makes you think.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Zaide said:


> You indirectly support the Leafs then.
> 
> Supporting the Jays = Supporting the city of Toronto = Supporting the Leafs




.....Yeah, thats not always true lol


----------



## HanSolo

irunthepeg said:


> Who the **** is Zaide?


----------



## HanSolo

Zaide trying to get Krishna just so I'll defect to the KHL forum


----------



## SladeWilson23

As head coach, I name Duckjet captain.


----------



## HanSolo

Good choice coach.


----------



## George Maharis

Just sitting here as an undrafted free agent....


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I announce the signing of George Maharis, and Legionnaire becomes the backup goaltender. Because we need one.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Zaide is ruthless 

I am scared that I am next


----------



## irunthepeg

DuckJet said:


>




Relatively. GOing for Lounge Calder.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Voyager said:


> Zaide is ruthless
> 
> I am scared that I am next



No, you're safe.


----------



## George Maharis

Zaide said:


> I announce the signing of George Maharis, and Legionnaire becomes the backup goaltender. Because we need one.




Ehhh, not gonna sign yet... still talking to some others. Where would I be played?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

George Maharis said:


> Ehhh, not gonna sign yet... still talking to some others. Where would I be played?




Conditioning stint in the politics board to start


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

George Maharis said:


> Ehhh, not gonna sign yet... still talking to some others. Where would I be played?



I'm not the coach. Izzy is.


----------



## George Maharis

Voyager said:


> Conditioning stint in the politics board to start




Who even are you? Seniority rules, plus I have a higher post count. You've been replaced.


----------



## George Maharis

Zaide said:


> I'm not the coach. Izzy is.




I respectfully refuse to sign a contract as long as he's coaching. Gonna go tear up the German league, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

George Maharis said:


> Who even are you? Seniority rules, plus I have a higher post count. You've been replaced.




You are an old fart who can no longer produce. You have not done anything productive recently. The fact that you do not know me shows how out of touch you are.

Retire


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

George Maharis said:


> I respectfully refuse to sign a contract as long as he's coaching. Gonna go tear up the German league, if you know what I mean.



Izzy will treat you like Therrien treats Desharnais, and you know it.


----------



## George Binks

I hear you need a goaltending consultant


----------



## George Maharis

Zaide said:


> Izzy will treat you like Therrien treats Desharnais, and you know it.




I don't know what that means.

TBH I'm surprised Izzy could even get the job.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

George Maharis said:


> I don't know what that means.
> 
> TBH I'm surprised Izzy could even get the job.



It was initially Shrimper, but I demoted him.

Do you really want a coach who doesn't know what happens when there's a penalty in OT?


----------



## George Maharis

Zaide said:


> It was initially Shrimper, but I demoted him.
> 
> Do you really want a coach who doesn't know what happens when there's a penalty in OT?




lol no


----------



## SladeWilson23

Izzy is only the Associate Coach. The head coach is me.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

George Maharis said:


> lol no



Good. So Izzy will be the coach for now.

And the Therrien thing is that he's in love with Desharnais


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 20m ago

Hearing both Guerzy and irunthepeg from WPG to LNGE for multiple pieces. WPG eating salary to make it happen. Stay tuned.

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 12m ago

Hearing rumblings of a big LNGE shake up... contract negotiations between GM Zaide and Mike Emrick not going as well as initially thought. Emrick wants big $$$

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 10m ago

Just heard from @Satan that he is extremely excited to have both Guerzy and irunthepeg back on the LNGE roster

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 34s ago

GM Zaide has been receiving plenty of Tweets from angry fans. Has decided to rebudget and trim fat in order to make room for Emrick #paytheman

--

Oh ****

Bless up, Zaide fam.


----------



## Guerzy

Doland said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Shrimper
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam




oh **** ya


----------



## The Gongshow

1st game is Team LNGE vs Team Geek Emporium


----------



## irunthepeg

Glad to be back on the roster boys


----------



## The Gongshow

irunthepeg said:


> Glad to be back on the roster boys




You were off the roster?


----------



## Satan

gongshow #fam


----------



## Hammettf2b

Doland said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Shrimper
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam




Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 22 sec ago
Hammettf2b is currently tearing up the AHL for the LNGE affiliate. He says he "will patiently wait for a call up" as he knows Team LNGE is currently stacked and will get his chance eventually.


----------



## Satan

Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
Hell Raiser

RstP - Guerszey
Bobbo - Gongshow
Linden - F y C
SoupyFIN

Imaginary Threats 


Head Coach: Shrimper
Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
Trainer: Izzy
General Manager: Zaiding
Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
Baseball Advisor: darko
Hipster Fan: seafoam


----------



## SladeWilson23

Satan said:


> Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
> WhiteMan- ixcuincle - yubbers
> Oogie Boogie - Chippah - beowulf
> Legionnaire - irunthepeg - Cody Webster
> Hell Raiser
> 
> RstP - Guerszey
> Bobbo - Gongshow
> Linden - F y C
> SoupyFIN
> 
> Imaginary Threats
> 
> 
> Head Coach: Hell Raiser
> Assistant Coach aka Tinder Coach: ucanthanzalthetruth
> Trainer: Izzy
> General Manager: Zaiding
> Extra Field Hockej Player: CycloneLaunch
> Baseball Advisor: darko
> Hipster Fan: seafoam




Fixed.


----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 22 sec ago
> Hammettf2b is currently tearing up the AHL for the LNGE affiliate. He says he "will patiently wait for a call up" as he knows Team LNGE is currently stacked and will get his chance eventually.




keep your head up or i'm going to matt cooke you in practice.


----------



## chupanibre

Zaide deported to Russia for questionable youtube activities


----------



## Dog

Hell Raiser said:


> Fixed.




Team Lounge will refuse to play the trap system.


----------



## Mantis

This is my first attempt. 

Doland - WhiteMandingo - Yubbers
Voyager - Ixcuincle - Legionnaire 
Gongshow - RayP - Chippah
Izzy - DuckJet - Monabae
Linden

Guerzy - Irunthepeg
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper


----------



## Mantis

I really like my defenses chemistry


----------



## SladeWilson23

Doland said:


> Team Lounge will refuse to play the trap system.




Nobody would be allowed in the offensive zone at all.


----------



## Dog

WhiteMandingo said:


> This is my first attempt.
> 
> Doland - WhiteMandingo - Yubbers
> Voyager - Ixcuincle - Legionnaire
> Gongshow - RayP - Chippah
> Izzy - DuckJet - Monabae
> Linden
> 
> Guerzy - Irunthepeg
> Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
> SoupyFin - FyC
> Hanzal
> 
> Dustin Peener
> Shrimper




no satan? lmao


----------



## Mantis

Doland said:


> no satan? lmao



Not until he tells me what wah kwan means


----------



## Hammettf2b

RayP said:


> keep your head up or i'm going to matt cooke you in practice.




Hockey Buzz Eklund ‏@Eklund 2 min ago
4-5 players left Team LNGE practice today with what seems to be concussion like symptoms. Rumor is RayP came to practice drunk and hit teammates with yoga mats and was heard calling them "*******". e4


----------



## Mantis

chupanibre said:


> Zaide deported to Russia for questionable youtube activities



He has a very disturbing search history


----------



## Mantis

New lineup

Doland - Voyager - Satan
Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire 
Gongshow - Ixcuincle - Chippah
Izzy - DuckJet - RayP 
Linden

Guerzy - Irunthepeg
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper


----------



## Satan

zsaide


----------



## Bee Sheriff

That first line


----------



## Dog

WhiteMandingo said:


> New lineup
> 
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire
> Gongshow - Ixcuincle - Chippah
> Izzy - DuckJet - RayP
> Linden
> 
> Guerzy - Irunthepeg
> Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
> SoupyFin - FyC
> Hanzal
> 
> Dustin Peener
> Shrimper


----------



## Mantis

Doland said:


>



Vegans cant play hockey. Everyone knows this


Jk Juzmo


----------



## irunthepeg

The Gongshow said:


> You were off the roster?




GM Zaide traded me and Guerzy, but as Bob McKenzie reported we are back. Looks like Mike Emrick will be resigned as well 



Hammettf2b said:


> Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 22 sec ago
> Hammettf2b is currently tearing up the AHL for the LNGE affiliate. He says he "will patiently wait for a call up" as he knows Team LNGE is currently stacked and will get his chance eventually.




See the verified checkmark beside the name, this is legit. Hammett will be called up sooner than later.

irunthepeg @irunthepeg 2m ago
Good luck to @hammy2b tearing up the AHL you'll be main roster soon bud #fireitup #freeyak yaaaaaaaaaaa



WhiteMandingo said:


> New lineup
> 
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire
> Gongshow - Ixcuincle - Chippah
> Izzy - DuckJet - RayP
> Linden
> 
> Guerzy - Irunthepeg
> Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
> SoupyFin - FyC
> Hanzal
> 
> Dustin Peener
> Shrimper




OMG you think I'm a first pairing D  the respect you show is incredible  I'm more of a defensive forward but my skills can translate to defense as well. Proud to have Guerz as my d partner. Not sure I deserve time over the veterans yet though 

As if we have the depth to have a line with Ixcuincle on the 3rd line  Doland might be the GOAT but Satan is a top RW in this league I have seen it with mine own eyes.


----------



## Mantis

irunthepeg said:


> GM Zaide traded me and Guerzy, but as Bob McKenzie reported we are back. Looks like Mike Emrick will be resigned as well
> 
> 
> 
> See the verified checkmark beside the name, this is legit. Hammett will be called up sooner than later.
> 
> irunthepeg @irunthepeg 2m ago
> Good luck to @hammy2b tearing up the AHL you'll be main roster soon bud #fireitup #freeyak yaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you think I'm a first pairing D  the respect you show is incredible  I'm more of a defensive forward but my skills can translate to defense as well. Proud to have Guerz as my d partner. Not sure I deserve time over the veterans yet though
> 
> As if we have the depth to have a line with Ixcuincle on the 3rd line  Doland might be the GOAT but Satan is a top RW in this league I have seen it with mine own eyes.



I just know that you and Guerzy have great chemistry and he can cover for any blunders you might make.


----------



## Satan

LNGE Hokej 4 ever


----------



## Dog

LNGE Hokej 4 ever


----------



## irunthepeg

WhiteMandingo said:


> I just know that you and Guerzy have great chemistry and he can cover for any blunders you might make.




And when he sets me up for 4 goals in a game I'll pull out my  like Joe Thornton would.

@Satan I would pick you for my LNGE hockehjj team always forever friend.


----------



## The Gongshow

WhiteMandingo said:


> New lineup
> 
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire
> Gongshow - Ixcuincle - Chippah
> Izzy - DuckJet - RayP
> Linden
> 
> Guerzy - Irunthepeg
> Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
> SoupyFin - FyC
> Hanzal
> 
> Dustin Peener
> Shrimper




You know I'm a defenseman right... and better than a 3rd liner.....


----------



## The Gongshow

Satan said:


> LNGE Hokej 4 ever




Re-tweet / Favorite


----------



## Mantis

The Gongshow said:


> You know I'm a defenseman right... and better than a 3rd liner.....



My pairings are set. Sorry sweet cheeks


----------



## Satan

retweet gongshow post in UT WTB


----------



## Bee Sheriff

please baby no more parties in LA


----------



## irunthepeg

The Gongshow said:


> You know I'm a defenseman right... and better than a 3rd liner.....




I would give up my spot on #1 d pairing for you if needed. Will play 3rd line C or W.


----------



## The Gongshow

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 20m ago
It appears as though there was some confusion when putting the new lines together. WhiteMandingo has Gongshow slotted in a forward position. Gongshow notably played #1/#2 RD last season

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 12m ago
Gongshow, 2015 Lounge Rookie of the year, was Team LNGE's #2 RD who had a few chances slotted at #1 Interesting to see how this plays out

Gongshow @TheGongShow 11m ago
Not too sure why I was put on the 3rd line and on LW no less. We'll see I guess.

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 9m ago
Gongshow had 43 points in 78 games last season, PP specialist. Trade could be in the works, many teams interested in #1/#2 RD.

irunthepeg @irunthepeg 4m ago
I would give up my spot on #1 d pairing for you if needed. Will play 3rd line C or W.

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 1m ago
@irunthepeg, #1 RD after playing center offers his spot? "I would give up my spot on #1 d pairing for you if needed. Will play 3rd line C or W."


----------



## Mantis

I need some time to think about this. I would hate to seperate Guerzy and Peggy (thats your nickname now) but Gongshow is a proven top pairing defender. 

I consider Gongshow to be a Burns/Byfuglien type and will be effective wherever I put him


----------



## irunthepeg

the homie #peg4calder @irunthepeg 5m ago

I live 4 this team & do w.e. I can to help lckr rm chem. Will play C,W,D #justnotgoalie Love my boy @TheGongShow , @TSNBobMcKenzie

young Sergei Federov #peg4calder @irunthepeg 15s ago

the name came from my YouTube/Soundcloud channel, made it my PSN and people call me "peg" all the time #justdontcallmelate4dinner #haha


----------



## Juzmo

WhiteMandingo said:


> Vegans cant play hockey. Everyone knows this
> 
> 
> Jk Juzmo


----------



## Satan

juzmo


----------



## The Gongshow

Satan


----------



## HanSolo

4th line? I'm gonna go play in the KHL


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

DuckJet said:


> 4th line? I'm gonna go play in the KHL



I'm the GM.
You're not going to play 4th line.

2nd line AT WORST.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

By the way I have signed KareemTrustFund to a 1 year contract.

Him and DuckJet will be like Panarin and Kane.


----------



## Mantis

Zaide said:


> I'm the GM.
> You're not going to play 4th line.
> 
> 2nd line AT WORST.



Your the GM of Satans team


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

WhiteMandingo said:


> Your the GM of Satans team



aka the official team because Satan is the president by interim of the Lounge


----------



## Mantis

Zaide said:


> aka the official team because Satan is the president by interim of the Lounge



Negative


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

WhiteMandingo said:


> Negative



You've been posting regularly only after he become president by interim due to his omnipresence everywhere. I don't care how long you've been lurking.


----------



## Mantis

Zaide said:


> You've been posting regularly only after he become president by interim due to his omnipresence everywhere. I don't care how long you've been lurking.



If you say omnipresent you dont need to say everywhere silly. 

I have been posting in the Lounge for years. I just recently started posting a lot because the Bruins board is boring these days and I don't have to work for a while.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

WhiteMandingo said:


> If you say omnipresent you dont need to say everywhere silly.
> 
> I have been posting in the Lounge for years. I just recently started posting a lot because the Bruins board is boring these days and I don't have to work for a while.



keyword : regularly
you did not have a "legacy" or whatever it is in english before that


----------



## Mantis

Zaide said:


> keyword : regularly
> you did not have a "legacy" or whatever it is in english before that



I don't think I have a legacy now. I just come on here cuz Im bored and I get along good with like 95% of the posters here.


----------



## The Gongshow

Team WhiteMandingo vs Team Satan confirmed


----------



## Mantis

The Gongshow said:


> Team WhiteMandingo vs Team Satan confirmed



We have most of the same players

I think our first lines are both

Doland Voyager Satan


----------



## Mantis

The Gongshow said:


> Team WhiteMandingo vs Team Satan confirmed



You get your wish son. Your goin back to D


Doland - Voyager - Satan
Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire 
Irunthepeg - Ixcuincle - Chippah
Izzy - DuckJet - RayP 
Linden

Guerzy - Gongshow
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper


----------



## JS19

Clowe Me - irunthepeg - Gongshow
Duckjet - SkiesOfArcadia - Modo
Ser Woof - Goonzilla - Chippah
KEERole - Legionnaire - WhiteMandingo
Hell Raiser, Big Daddy Cool

SoupyFin - Mike Emrick
Epsilon - Dustin Peener
Zaide - Linden
MetalHeadPenguinsFan

FinnishYourCzech
Juzmo

Some rapidly rising all-star prospects made me rethink my lines.


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

KEEROLE doesn't have a two-way game, why the **** is he on the 4th line.


----------



## HanSolo

Zaide said:


> By the way I have signed KareemTrustFund to a 1 year contract.
> 
> Him and DuckJet will be like Panarin and Kane.




This guy knows what he's doing


----------



## Bones Malone

Bob McKenzie ‏@TSNBobMcKenzie 1m ago
Team LNGE with so many line combos, one has to wonder whether they will be able to build any chemistry at all?


----------



## Satan

Unreal Bob


----------



## irunthepeg

WhiteMandingo said:


> You get your wish son. Your goin back to D
> 
> 
> Doland - Voyager - Satan
> Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire
> Irunthepeg - Ixcuincle - Chippah
> Izzy - DuckJet - RayP
> Linden
> 
> Guerzy - Gongshow
> Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
> SoupyFin - FyC
> Hanzal
> 
> Dustin Peener
> Shrimper




 on a line with ixcuincle and the legendary Chippah woooooooooow.

Peg ‏@irunthepeg 32s ago
Honoured to be playing with the great @ixcuincle and future HOFer @Chippah xcited 2 practice & build chemistry



SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Clowe Me - irunthepeg - Gongshow
> Duckjet - SkiesOfArcadia - Modo
> Ser Woof - Goonzilla - Chippah
> KEERole - Legionnaire - WhiteMandingo
> Hell Raiser, Big Daddy Cool
> 
> SoupyFin - Mike Emrick
> Epsilon - Dustin Peener
> Zaide - Linden
> MetalHeadPenguinsFan
> 
> FinnishYourCzech
> Juzmo
> 
> Some rapidly rising all-star prospects made me rethink my lines.




 where is Guerzy & Doland? Me on top line  I can't handle that pressure. Satan also notable admissions.


----------



## irunthepeg

WhiteMandingo's LUT ratings (IMO):

*Milestone Doland* (94) - Voyager (92) - Satan (92)
Yubbers (89) - WhiteMandingo (88) - Legionnaire (85)
*ROOKIE Irunthepeg *(82) - *LEGEND Ixcuincle* (96) - Chippah (87)
Izzy (86) - DuckJet (88) - RayP (88)
Linden (82)

*TOTW Guerzy* (94) - Gongshow (92)
Bob Richards (90) - Deficient Mode (90)
SoupyFin (88) - FyC (87)
Hanzal (86)

Dustin Peener (84)
Shrimper (82)


----------



## The Gongshow

irunthepeg said:


> WhiteMandingo's LUT ratings (IMO):
> 
> *Milestone Doland* (94) - Voyager (92) - Satan (92)
> Yubbers (89) - WhiteMandingo (88) - Legionnaire (85)
> *ROOKIE Irunthepeg *(82) - *LEGEND Ixcuincle* (96) - Chippah (87)
> Izzy (86) - DuckJet (88) - RayP (88)
> Linden (82)
> 
> *TOTW Guerzy* (94) - Gongshow (92)
> Bob Richards (90) - Deficient Mode (90)
> SoupyFin (88) - FyC (87)
> Hanzal (86)
> 
> Dustin Peener (84)
> Shrimper (82)




Team can't lose


----------



## irunthepeg

Agreed. 82-0-0 bless up. 16-1-0 in playoffs when FyC pukes all over the ice in OT and slips and loses his man but irunthepeg gets the team to rally around the sick young stud blueliner and they come together and never lose sight of the ultimate goal of the Stan Lee Cup.


----------



## Tylers Dad

I want to be part of LNGE football team


----------



## JS19

irunthepeg said:


> where is Guerzy & Doland? Me on top line  I can't handle that pressure. Satan also notable admissions.




Guerzy, Satan and Doland are demoted to work on their posthandling. The skill gap keeps getting higher with these new blood.


----------



## irunthepeg

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Guerzy, Satan and Doland are demoted to work on their posthandling. The skill gap keeps getting higher with these new blood.






I wonder how such stars will handle this demotion. Might be some trade requests.


----------



## Satan

Captain John Scott


----------



## Dog

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Guerzy, Satan and Doland are demoted to work on their posthandling. The skill gap keeps getting higher with these new blood.




ma che cazzo


----------



## HanSolo

Filter circumvention


----------



## JS19

Doland said:


> ma che cazzo


----------



## Bee Sheriff

SkiesOfArcadia said:


>




You don't even post in the UT buddy


----------



## The Gongshow

Who are the captains of Team LNGE


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The Gongshow said:


> Who are the captains of Team LNGE




Once upon a time it was ixcuincle and DuckJet but ixcuincle rejected it so it became......ColePens


----------



## irunthepeg

I've worn the C eventually for every team I've ever played on but I would proudly rep an A on this team of beauties.


----------



## irunthepeg

I'd feel like All Star Captain John Scott if I was voted Captain my rookie season.


----------



## Dog

SkiesOfArcadia said:


>




Who are you lmao


----------



## JS19

Voyager said:


> You don't even post in the UT buddy




You don't post good **** in general.

And I'm not your buddy, pal.



Doland said:


> Who are you lmao




Someone better than you :^)


----------



## Dog

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> You don't post good **** in general.
> 
> And I'm not your buddy, pal.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone better than you :^)




Lmao you're an imbecile


----------



## HanSolo

BOPOM roti


----------



## Yung Rotini

Hey bring it together boys


----------



## Mantis

Doland just stepped up for fellow linemate Voyager and tuned in SkiesofArcadia's roody poo candy ass.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

WhiteMandingo said:


> Doland just stepped up for fellow linemate Voyager and tuned in SkiesofArcadia's roody poo candy ass.




SkiesOfArcadia with a career ending embarrassment


----------



## irunthepeg

Monabae said:


> Hey bring it together boys




Truuuuuu. Stop the fighting and violence against team mates.


----------



## HanSolo

Jedi poo doo


----------



## Dog

SkiesOfArcadia out 3-4 years with a broken heart


----------



## Dog

Doland said:


> SkiesOfArcadia out 3-4 years with a broken heart




update:

SkiesOfArcadia forced to retire by doctors due to broken brain


----------



## HanSolo

@tsnbobmckenzie 47 min ago Hearing that Lounge legend DuckJet is listening to offers from the KHL #staytuned


----------



## Dog

@tsnbobmckenzie 30 min ago Lounge legend DuckJet's agent playing jokes on us. DuckJet signs a 8 year deal with The Lounge


----------



## irunthepeg

DuckJet said:


> @tsnbobmckenzie 47 min ago Hearing that Lounge legend DuckJet is listening to offers from the KHL #staytuned






Bob Mckenzie @TSNBobMckenzie 2m ago

Hearing lots of chaos in LNGE lckr rm, ever since cpt ix went missin #whereisix

Bob Mckenzie @TSNBobMckenzie 47s ago

Chatter of @irunthepeg wanting to hold a clsd door meeting to put aside differences and ban together, peg calling out those fighting each other


----------



## HanSolo

@DuckJet 5 min ago Come on guys...Russia is COLD. Putin suks. RT @tsnbobmckenzie 30 min ago Lounge legend DuckJet's agent playing jokes DuckJet signs a 8 year deal with The Lounge


----------



## irunthepeg

*STARTING LINE-UP:*

Doland - Voyager - Satan
Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire 
Irunthepeg - Ixcuincle - Chippah
Izzy - DuckJet - RayP 
Linden

Guerzy - Gongshow
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper

*BOX SCORE - GM 1:*

_5 LNGE - 0 TRADE BOARD_
_
1st Period_
0:16 - DuckJet (1) - RayP, Bob Richards
3:06 - Satan (1) PPG - Doland, Voyager
7:12 - Satan (2)

_2nd Period_
14:54 - irunthepeg (1) SH - DuckJet

_3rd Period_
15:05 - Guerzy (1) - Doland

Dustin Peener - 60:00 20SA, 0GA, SV% 1.00. GAA 0.00

⋆Satan
⋆⋆DuckJet
⋆⋆⋆Dustin Peener

Next game @Entertainment Board


----------



## JS19

Doland said:


> Lmao you're an imbecile




I can taste your seethe.

Calm down bro. :^)


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 34s ago

Breaking news out of the LNGE, Legionnaire has been traded for SkiesOfArcadia, expect to see him in lineup 2mo @ENT


----------



## irunthepeg

PREDICTED LINE UP FOR GAME 2

WhiteMandingo - ixcuincle - Satan
DuckJet - Modo - SkiesOfArcadia
Monabae - irunthepeg - Chippah
Linden - Yubbers - RayP 

Guerzy - Gongshow
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper

INJURY REPORT:

Izzy out with hamstring tightness (expected day-to-day)
Doland out with LBI (expected week-to-week), hiatus (status: unknown)


----------



## Dog

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> I can taste your seethe.
> 
> Calm down bro. :^)




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=112464763&postcount=530


----------



## JS19

Doland said:


> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=112464763&postcount=530




Seething. :^), you want some fries with that salt?

I'm still fine tho. Thanks for asking.


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showpost.php?p=112464763&postcount=530




CHECK the verified checkmark, that was a fake Bob McKenzie. SoA alive and well, made way to team @Entertainment board.


----------



## Satan

Team LNGE for LIFE


----------



## Dog

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 30m ago

Lounge legend Doland out week to week with lower body injury


----------



## JS19

Voyager said:


> SkiesOfArcadia with a career ending embarrassment




Who the **** are you? Oh it's Voyager
Though you were manly, but turns out you're boyish
Oh my bad, was I out of line?
Sit the **** down, you half-naked bovine.
Guess what you just learned? I can spit rhymes
You's just a pretender from Anaheim.

You telling me about some career embarrassment?
Son, you're a half-naked neckbeard in a basement.
Go brush up on your ****** ass rap skills
Cause as it stands right now
You ain't gonna be making mad bank bills


----------



## Satan

Stay LNGE til I DIE


----------



## Yung Rotini

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Who the **** are you? Oh it's Voyager
> Though you were manly, but turns out you're boyish
> Oh my bad, was I out of line?
> Sit the **** down, you half-naked bovine.
> Guess what you just learned? I can spit rhymes
> You's just a pretender from Anaheim.
> 
> You telling me about some career embarrassment?
> Son, you're a half-naked neckbeard in a basement.
> Go brush up on your ****** ass rap skills
> Cause as it stands right now
> You ain't gonna be making mad bank bills



"bank bills"

Awful


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 30m ago
> 
> Lounge legend Doland out week to week with lower body injury




Updated.

Darren Dreger @TSNDarrenDreger 2m ago

As per @TSNBobMckenzie report on @Doland, expected signing of Modo to LNGE roster, will play in game 2; also callup of @Monabae


----------



## Dog

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 6m ago

BREAKING NEWS: Lounge legend and LUT great Doland announces hiatus from The Lounge. Rumours sound like locker room is a problem and Doland doesn't want to be anywhere near it.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Doland said:


> Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 6m ago
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Lounge legend and LUT great Doland announces hiatus from The Lounge. Rumours sound like locker room is a problem and Doland doesn't want to be anywhere near it.




McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 4m ago

UPDATE: It appears Voyager is following him in hiatus. Statement from his agent Captain Mittens: "My client is not happy with some of the clowns that have been brought into this locker room and as a result will be opting out of his contract until further notice."


----------



## JS19

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 30m ago

Disgruntled LNGE player SkiesofArcadia made it no secret that he requested a trade. Cites toxic locker room presence and a complacent management group. Warns prospects to avoid signing with LNGE.


----------



## irunthepeg

Voyager said:


> McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 4m ago
> 
> UPDATE: It appears Voyager is following him in hiatus. Statement from his agent Captain Mittens: "My client is not happy with some of the clowns that have been brought into this locker room and as a result will be opting out of his contract until further notice."






SkiesOfArcadia said:


> Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 30m ago
> 
> Disgruntled LNGE player SkiesofArcadia made it no secret that he requested a trade. Cites toxic locker room presence and a complacent management group. Warns prospects to avoid signing with LNGE.




 LNGE roster looking to legend ixcuincle to return to save them against Entertainment board.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Put me in coach


----------



## Satan

Team LNGE for EVER


----------



## Mantis

UDoland - Voyager - Satan
Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire 
Irunthepeg - DuckJet - Chippah
Izzy - Monabae - RayP 
Linden

Guerzy - Gongshow
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper

DuckJet promoted to 3rd line in Ix's absence
Monabae called up


----------



## Satan

LNGE til I D.I.E.


----------



## Yung Rotini

WhiteMandingo said:


> UDoland - Voyager - Satan
> Yubbers - WhiteMandingo - Legionnaire
> Irunthepeg - DuckJet - Chippah
> Izzy - Monabae - RayP
> Linden
> 
> Guerzy - Gongshow
> Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
> SoupyFin - FyC
> Hanzal
> 
> Dustin Peener
> Shrimper
> 
> DuckJet promoted to 3rd line in Ix's absence
> Monabae called up



Should have been there in the first place imo


----------



## Satan

i x c u i n c l e i s g o n e 


p l e a s e c o m e b a c k i x c u i n c l e


----------



## Mantis

Monabae said:


> Should have been there in the first place imo



You were. Check out my original lineup. Satan convinced me you didnt wana play.


----------



## Yung Rotini

WhiteMandingo said:


> You were. Check out my original lineup. Satan convinced me you didnt wana play.



What the ****


----------



## Satan

do u even post on HF


----------



## Mantis

Lockerroom beef between Satan and Monabae

Things also getting pretty chippy at practice


----------



## Yung Rotini

Satan said:


> do u even post on HF



do u


----------



## Mantis

Rumours around Monabae and Satans girlfriends starting to arise


----------



## Yung Rotini

He ****ed Chris' girlfriend


----------



## irunthepeg

*STARTING LINE-UP:*

WhiteMandingo - ixcuincle - Satan
DuckJet - Modo - SkiesOfArcadia
Monabae - irunthepeg - Chippah
Linden - Yubbers - RayP 

Guerzy - Gongshow
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper

INJURY REPORT:

Izzy out with hamstring tightness (expected day-to-day)
Doland out with LBI (expected week-to-week), hiatus (status: unknown)

*BOX SCORE - GM 2:*

_7 LNGE - 2 Entertainment_

_1st Period_
4:43 - Satan (1) PPG - ixcuincle, Gongshow
6:02 - ENT (1) - ???
12:15 - Modo (1) - DuckJet, Bob Richards

_2nd Period_
5:07 - Satan (2) - Guerzy, SkiesOfArcadia
7:54 - ENT (2) PPG - ???, ???
10:27 - ixcuincle PPG - Satan, Guerzy
15:35 - DuckJet (1) - Deficent Mode, Monabae

_3rd Period_
14:30 - SoupyFin (1) - FyC, ixcuincle

Dustin Peener - 57:33 15SA, 2.00GA, SV% 0.87, GAA 2.09 (Bathroom break)
Shrimper - 2:27 1SA, 0.00GA, SV% 1.00, GAA 0.00

⋆ Satan
⋆⋆ ixcuincle 
⋆⋆⋆ Guerzy

Next game vs. NHL Talk


----------



## Satan

score a hat trick and **** chris;' gf


----------



## Yung Rotini

irunthepeg said:


> *STARTING LINE-UP:*
> 
> WhiteMandingo - ixcuincle - Satan
> DuckJet - Modo - SkiesOfArcadia
> Monabae - irunthepeg - Chippah
> Linden - Yubbers - RayP
> 
> Guerzy - Gongshow
> Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
> SoupyFin - FyC
> Hanzal
> 
> Dustin Peener
> Shrimper
> 
> INJURY REPORT:
> 
> Izzy out with hamstring tightness (expected day-to-day)
> Doland out with LBI (expected week-to-week), hiatus (status: unknown)
> 
> *BOX SCORE - GM 1:*
> 
> _7 LNGE - 2 Entertainment_
> 
> _1st Period_
> 4:43 - Satan (1) PPG - ixcuincle, Gongshow
> 6:02 - ENT (1) - ???
> 12:15 - Modo (1) - DuckJet, Bob Richards
> 
> _2nd Period_
> 5:07 - Satan (2) - Guerzy, SkiesOfArcadia
> 7:54 - ENT (2) PPG - ???, ???
> 10:27 - ixcuincle PPG - Satan, Guerzy
> *15:35 - DuckJet (1) - Deficent Mode, Monabae*
> 
> _3rd Period_
> 14:30 - SoupyFin (1) - FyC, ixcuincle
> 
> Dustin Peener - 57:33 15SA, 2.00GA, SV% 0.87, GAA 2.09 (Bathroom break)
> Shrimper - 2:27 1SA, 0.00GA, SV% 1.00, GAA 0.00
> 
> ⋆ Satan
> ⋆⋆ ixcuincle
> ⋆⋆⋆ Guerzy
> 
> Next game vs. NHL Talk



That's the dream right there


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan with 4G in 2GP. Tough tests ahead especially without injured 1st liner Doland. And with Voyager leaving the team, the mysterious and enigmatic ixcuincle steps up into the 1C role. WILL HE SHOW UP TO ALL GAMES?


----------



## Yung Rotini

Satan said:


> score a hat trick and **** chris;' gf



score 4 and marry her


----------



## Satan

chris hows ur wife


----------



## Yung Rotini

sexy


----------



## Satan

chris i love you so much


----------



## Yung Rotini

love u too bb


----------



## Satan

kiss


----------



## HanSolo

When you put DJ in the top 6 I get #results


----------



## HanSolo

Although I must say it was odd playing the Entertainment board considering I post there all the time. It was like Spezza playing Ottawa.


----------



## Satan

kiss me DJ


----------



## Satan

Johnny Hokej


----------



## HanSolo

Satan said:


> kiss me DJ




After our next Hokej ghame


----------



## Satan

okay


----------



## Mantis

All appears to be resolved between Monabae and Satan


----------



## The Gongshow

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 30m ago
Quite a bit of banter in the LNGE dressing room, some not to happy players, still finding ways to win

Gongshow @TheGongShow
The boys leave it all out on the ice, every night. Had a solid rookie season last year, hoping for no sophomore slump

Team LNGE vs NHL Talk is next


----------



## irunthepeg

*STARTING LINE-UP:*

WhiteMandingo - ixcuincle - Satan
DuckJet - Modo - SkiesOfArcadia
Monabae - irunthepeg - Chippah
Linden - Yubbers - RayP 
Izzy

Guerzy - Gongshow
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - FyC
Hanzal

Dustin Peener
Shrimper

INJURY REPORT:
Doland out with LBI (expected week-to-week), hiatus (status: unknown)

*BOX SCORE - GM 3:*

_6 LNGE - 5 NHL Talk_

_1st Period_
3:14 - NHLT (1) - ???, ???
5:08 - NHLT (2) PPG - ???
13:43 - Satan (1) PPG - Bob Richards, WhiteMandingo
18:58 - NHLT (3)

_2nd Period_
4:56 - Modo (1) - DuckJet, Guerzy
7:25 - NHLT (4) - ???, ???
17:03 - Satan (2) - ixcuincle, Bob Richards

_3rd Period_
6:07 - NHLT (5) - ???, ???
15:19 - DuckJet (1) SH - irunthepeg, FyC
19:57 - ixcuincle (1) - Satan, Gongshow

_OT_
1:15 - Satan (3) - Guerzy, ixcuincle

Dustin Peener - 61:15 25SA, 5.00GA, SV% 0.80, GAA 4.91

⋆ Satan
⋆⋆ DuckJet
⋆⋆⋆ Bob Richards

Next game vs. Prospects


----------



## The Gongshow

My boy Satan producing like crazy


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 8m ago

Spectacle with NHL Talk 2nite with @Satan producing 4 points (3g1a), not a great night for @DustinPeener but word is the guys in the locker room support him

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 2m ago

Hearing the locker room chemistry in LNGE is getting better, still awaiting word on if and when @Doland will return to team. Would help immensely. As of now, @Satan carrying the scoring load

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 30s ago

Up next for LNGE should be an easy win against the Prospects board... lots of inexperience against LNGE gritty vets... look to see @Shrimper in net


----------



## The Gongshow

This is like HUT, Be A Pro & Be A GM all wrapped in one!


----------



## Satan

new LNGE order 

WE THE BEST


----------



## Finnish your Czech

im tired can you pls not play me next game


----------



## Mantis

Finnish your Czech said:


> im tired can you pls not play me next game



You got it champ
Hanzal finally gets to see some action. Hopefully all is well between him and Voyager after that heated rap battle.


----------



## Dr Pepper

These boxscores, against empty teams, remind me of that episode of South Park where they build a wall around the city to protect against child abductors, and the boys have to play a baseball game against nobody, in front of their cheering parents. 

They won. 

Just like the Lounge team continues to do!


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> These boxscores, against empty teams, remind me of that episode of South Park where they build a wall around the city to protect against child abductors, and the boys have to play a baseball game against nobody, in front of their cheering parents.
> 
> They won.
> 
> Just like the Lounge team continues to do!



You mad you cant crack the roster?


----------



## Dr Pepper

WhiteMandingo said:


> You mad you cant crack the roster?




Reading is hard.

Check the boxscores.


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> Reading is hard.
> 
> Check the boxscores.



You keep practicin and one day you might get the call


----------



## Dr Pepper

WhiteMandingo said:


> You keep practicin and one day you might get the call




Please re-read my last post, this time more carefully. 

There's a not-so-hidden message in there, that has to do with my placement on a roster.


----------



## HanSolo

Modo a prototypical powerforward


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> Please re-read my last post, this time more carefully.
> 
> There's a not-so-hidden message in there, that has to do with my placement on a roster.



No..


----------



## Dr Pepper

WhiteMandingo said:


> No..




Well.....I can't help you, if you won't help yourself.


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> Well.....I can't help you, if you won't help yourself.



We can't call you up
If you don't put in the effort


----------



## Satan

LNGE til I die


----------



## chupanibre

Satan said:


> LNGE til I die




Just in, Satan traded to the Geek Emporium


----------



## Dr Pepper

WhiteMandingo said:


> We can't call you up
> If you don't put in the effort




Call me up, you say?

Surely you jest.

I'm _already _up. 

On the roster, as it were. 

Here 

Ready to go.

Already made a huge impact.

Showed up.




Are you blind, can you not see this in the boxscores?


----------



## Mantis

Team doctors analyzing career minor league player Modo after showing signs of Dementia


----------



## Dr Pepper

So you ARE blind.

That's sad. 

What's your helper dog's name?


----------



## Bones Malone

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 10m ago

Reactions from youngster @chippah from @teamLNGE on recent locker room rumors and winning often in this young season (1/4)

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 8m ago

On fast start to season: @chippah "We just, uh, been putting out a full 60 minutes of compete every night, uh, we definitely have a high level of skill on the team, uh, doing the little things right, uh, hope to learn a lot this year and, uh, make that next step" (2/4)

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 6m ago

On locker room: @chippah "it was, uh, a little surprised to see some of the personalities behind closed doors, uh, just some kinks we need to work out, uh, we'll get there, lot of talent on this team (cont) (3/4)

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 4m ago

(cont) @chippah "uh, few vets need to play for the name of the front of their jersey not the back, uh, little disappointed, but, uh, ya know, we'll get there, just growing pains, not afraid to take the leadership reigns even if, uh, I'm still fairly new around here" 

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 2m ago

@chippah from @teamLNGE also had this to say before we parted: "shoutout to Ms. MMC, see you in Chicago babe, look forward to it"


----------



## Satan

LNGE always


----------



## irunthepeg

chupanibre said:


> Just in, Satan traded to the Geek Emporium




**** you that never happened!!!

You guys want me to keep going?  and to Modo, I can't be bothered to make a full roster of scrubs to play against.

The roster I use is a hybrid roster that came from WhiteMan's roster, but he can make moves on his roster and it will not effect my games. I will be in charge of that.


----------



## Satan

LNGE til I die


----------



## irunthepeg

*STARTING LINE-UP:*

DuckJet - ixcuincle - Satan
Monabae - Modo - SkiesOfArcadia
WhiteMandingo - irunthepeg - Chippah
Linden - Yubbers - RayP 
Izzy

Guerzy - Gongshow
Bob Richards - Deficient Mode
SoupyFin - Hanzal

Shrimper
Dustin Peener

INJURY REPORT:
Doland out with hiatus (status: unknown)
FyC out with laziness (expected back next game)

*BOX SCORE - GM 4:*

_4 LNGE - 1 Prospects_

_1st Period_
2:06 - Linden (1) - RayP, SoupyFin

_2nd Period_
5:52 - PRSP (1) - ???, ???

_3rd Period_
3:06 - ixcuincle (1) PPG - Satan, DuckJet
8:15 - Chippah (1) - WhiteMandingo, Bob Richards
19:02 - ixcuincle (2) EN - DuckJet

Shrimper - 60:00 15SA, 1.00GA, SV% 0.93, GAA 1.00

⋆ Deficient Mode
⋆⋆ ixcuincle
⋆⋆⋆ Shrimper

Next game @History of Hockej


----------



## Satan

LNGE for EVER


----------



## irunthepeg

Quieter game for Satan but still keeping the point streak alive. Leads the league in goals and points.


----------



## Satan

stay LNGE
stay based
stay grounded


----------



## irunthepeg

LUT Scoring Leaders

Satan 8G 2A 10P
ixcuincle 4G 4A 8P
DuckJet 3G 5A 8P
Guerzy 1G 4A 5P
Bob Richards 0G 5A 5P
Modo 2G 0A 2P
SoupyFin 1G 1A 2P
irunthepeg 1G 1A 2P
FyC 0G 2A 2P
RayP 0G 2A 2P
WhiteMandingo 0G 2A 2P
Doland 0G 2A 2P
Gongshow 0G 2A 2P
Chippah 1G 0A 1P
Linden 1G 0A 1P
Voyager 0G 1A 1P
SkiesOfArcadia 0G 1A 1P
Deficient Mode 0G 1A 1P
Monabae 0G 1A 1P


----------



## Satan

We the LNGE


we aint EVER SCARED


----------



## Dog

Hello, it's me, I was wondering
If after all these years you'd like to meet to go over everything
They say that time's supposed to heal, yeah
But I ain't done much healing

Hello, can you hear me?
I'm in California dreaming about who we used to be
When we were younger and free
I've forgotten how it felt before the world fell at our feet

There's such a difference between us
And a million miles


Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times 
To tell you I'm sorry, for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried 
To tell you I'm sorry, for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore

Hello, how are you?
It's so typical of me to talk about myself, I'm sorry
I hope that you're well
Did you ever make it out of that town where nothing ever happened?

It's no secret
That the both of us are running out of time

So hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times 
To tell you I'm sorry, for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried 
To tell you I'm sorry, for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore

Ooh, anymore
Ooh, anymore
Ooh, anymore
Anymore...

Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times 
To tell you I'm sorry, for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried 
To tell you I'm sorry, for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymoreHello, it's me, I was wondering
If after all these years you'd like to meet to go over everything
They say that time's supposed to heal, yeah
But I ain't done much healing

Hello, can you hear me?
I'm in California dreaming about who we used to be
When we were younger and free
I've forgotten how it felt before the world fell at our feet

There's such a difference between us
And a million miles


Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times 
To tell you I'm sorry, for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried 
To tell you I'm sorry, for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore

Hello, how are you?
It's so typical of me to talk about myself, I'm sorry
I hope that you're well
Did you ever make it out of that town where nothing ever happened?

It's no secret
That the both of us are running out of time

So hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times 
To tell you I'm sorry, for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried 
To tell you I'm sorry, for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore

Ooh, anymore
Ooh, anymore
Ooh, anymore
Anymore...

Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times 
To tell you I'm sorry, for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried 
To tell you I'm sorry, for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart anymore​


----------



## Dr Pepper

irunthepeg said:


> LUT Scoring Leaders
> 
> Satan 8G 2A 10P
> ixcuincle 4G 4A 8P
> DuckJet 3G 5A 8P
> Guerzy 1G 4A 5P
> Bob Richards 0G 5A 5P
> *Modo 2G 0A 2P*
> SoupyFin 1G 1A 2P
> irunthepeg 1G 1A 2P
> FyC 0G 2A 2P
> RayP 0G 2A 2P
> *WhiteMandingo 0G 2A 2P*
> Doland 0G 2A 2P
> Gongshow 0G 2A 2P
> Chippah 1G 0A 1P
> Linden 1G 0A 1P
> Voyager 0G 1A 1P
> SkiesOfArcadia 0G 1A 1P
> Deficient Mode 0G 1A 1P
> Monabae 0G 1A 1P




This must be an error......I'm not on the team.


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> This must be an error......I'm not on the team.



Thats Irunthepegs team silly


----------



## Dr Pepper

WhiteMandingo said:


> Thats Irunthepegs team silly




You mean the one that's actually "playing"?

Yeah, I figured that. 

See, these were the boxscores I alluded to earlier.


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> You mean the one that's actually "playing"?
> 
> Yeah, I figured that.
> 
> See, these were the boxscores I alluded to earlier.



I dont actually read all your posts silly.


----------



## Dr Pepper

WhiteMandingo said:


> I dont actually read all your posts silly.




You shouldn't read ANY of my posts silly.

They are to be taken seriously, like punctuation.


----------



## irunthepeg

My team has no biases  I have no enemies in the LNGE.

#weareallLNGE

Doland I need you back on the team ASAP, tough games ahead.


----------



## Satan

Stay LNGE


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan is a model LNGE poster. Top scorer of the team. Leader and role model.


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob Mckenzie @TSNBobMckenzie 32s ago

Just got word out of @irunthepeg office that he has officially named Satan captain of his LNGE team, Bob Richards and Guerzy with A's

Bob Mckenzie @TSNBobMckenzie 32s ago

It's assumed if Doland comes back to LNGE team he would likely be also named an A


----------



## Guerzy

oh **** ya


----------



## Satan

Keep the party going with Pitbull and Bud Light


----------



## George Binks

Blow this team up, time to tank


----------



## The Gongshow

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 2m ago
Team LNGE RD Gongshow has suffered a lower body injury and is questionable for the next game (1/3)

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 2m ago
"It happened near the end of the 2nd last period, took a hit weird, thought something might be wrong, finished the game, uh, didn't really feel the effects till the next morning" (2/3)

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 2m ago
"Felt a lot better this morning but its up the coach if I'll be in the lineup. We'll see how morning skate goes." (3/3)


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> My team has no biases  I have no enemies in the LNGE.
> 
> #weareallLNGE
> 
> Doland I need you back on the team ASAP, tough games ahead.




I will come back if you kiss me in the jorts region


----------



## irunthepeg

Thbis team kisses nothing except pretty ladies after we win games. Only in a consensual way.


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Thbis team kisses nothing except pretty ladies after we win games. Only in a consensual way.




I can't be on a team that doesn't accept those who decide to kiss other things.

DM kisses Bob all the time....


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland said:


> I can't be on a team that doesn't accept those who decide to kiss other things.
> 
> DM kisses Bob all the time....




That is an exception not the rule.


----------



## The Gongshow

#SatanLeadingTheTeam #WeNeedDolandBack #TeamLNGE


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Hello


----------



## Dog

Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 2m ago 
LNGE legend Doland ready for action. People believe he is a sure shot to lead the league in scoring.


----------



## Mantis

Doland said:


> Bob McKenzie @TSNBobMcKenzie 2m ago
> LNGE legend Doland ready for action. People believe he is a sure shot to lead the league in scoring.



Scoring with his teammates, amirite?


----------



## irunthepeg

CONFIRMeD. I have moved my posts to a new thread so others may post their suggested LNGE line-ups and discuss combos here.


----------



## Satan

We the LNGE


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

This team is absolute ****ing garbage.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Elliotte Friedman @FriedgeHNIC 7m ago #LNGE Sophmore Sensation Voyager has announced that he will only re-join the team if fellow teammate SkiesOfArcadia is traded or released from his contract. 

Elliotte Friedman @FriedgeHNIC 3m ago Says that in some cases the only way to improve a team is to remove its weakest links


----------



## Hansen

@TSNBubMckenzie ayyyy


----------



## The Gongshow

2015 1st overall selection might be returning to all star LNGE team after demanding a trade due to some locker room differences. Voyager, Centerman, had a very impressive rookie season coming in close 2nd for the 2015 LNGE Calder award, won by RD and former LNGE teammate Gongshow. LNGE faces division rivals Political Board next to start a 4 game road trip.


----------



## George Binks

Joakim Ryan said:


> This team is absolute ****ing garbage.




Agreed, changes need to be made


----------



## irunthepeg

Voyager said:


> Elliotte Friedman @FriedgeHNIC 10h ago #LNGE Sophmore Sensation Voyager has announced that he will only re-join the team if fellow teammate SkiesOfArcadia is traded or released from his contract.
> 
> Elliotte Friedman @FriedgeHNIC 10h ago Says that in some cases the only way to improve a team is to remove its weakest links




Bob Mckenzie @TSNBobMckenzie 20m ago

@irunthepeg released statement re: Voyager "would lv to hv Voyager back but not willing to cut SoA, great chemistry w/ Modo & DuckJet", says decision up 2 Voyager


----------



## JS19

Bob Mckenzie @TSNBobMckenzie 10m ago

@TSNDarrenDreger @SoA on Voyager's publicized response. "When did he become a GM? You don't get to kick players out just because you don't like them, you learn to deal with it. I'm glad @irunthepeg is on my side."

Darren Dreger @TSNDarrenDreger 5m ago
@SoA on Voyager: "He's become quite a toxic locker room presence, calling out guys when we've been doing our jobs. I feel bad for @irunthepeg since he has to juggle the egos of our talented team."


----------



## HanSolo

@DuckJet 2 min ago drama lol. Don't mind me I'm just getting them gains and goals.


----------



## Dog

@Doland 1 min ago drama lol. Don't mind me I'm just getting them gains and goals.


----------



## irunthepeg

Model team members RT @DuckJet 2 min ago drama lol. Don't mind me I'm just getting them gains and goals.]

Model team members RT @Doland 1 min ago drama lol. Don't mind me I'm just getting them gains and goals.

GM peg @irunthepeg 3m ago

Just talked to Guerzy and he's willing to give up his A for Doland, speaks highly of his leadership willing to put the team first and on his back if necessary


----------



## The Gongshow

@TheGongshow 1 min ago drama lol. Don't mind me I'm just getting them goals and gains and cheeseburgers.


----------



## irunthepeg

Eddie Lacy @eddielacy 1m ago

Did someone mention cheeseburgers?


----------



## George Binks

While team suspended for not showing up to game in Toronto tonight


----------



## Dog

Big Daddy Cool said:


> While team suspended for not showing up to game in Toronto tonight




Are you literate


----------



## irunthepeg

Big Daddy Cool said:


> While team suspended for not showing up to game in Toronto tonight


----------



## Satan

Team LNGE til I die


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan: noted LNGE legend


----------



## HanSolo

Big daddy cool thinks he knows


----------



## irunthepeg

ALL STAR Doland (92) - Voyager (90) - Satan (90)
TOTW Presidential DuckJet (95) - LEGEND KTF (90) - ROOKIE irunthepeg (85)
Linden (86) - Monabae (86) - yubbers (85)
Chippah (86) - LEGEND ixcuincle (95) - WAH KWAN Oogie Boogie (86)

LEGEND Guerzy (94) - MOD Bob Richards (92)
The Gongshow (90) - DM (88)
Hansen 36 (86) - Hell Raiser (84)

Help (88)
Yarborough (85)


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Privileged to get a chance to contribute to the top defensive pairing.


----------



## Satan

the wah kwan 00gie b00gie card is v rare


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> the wah kwan 00gie b00gie card is v rare




I have quite the collection


----------



## Satan

stay strong if u have HEALTH I u r a Billionaire


----------



## Hansen

irunthepeg said:


> ALL STAR Doland (92) - Voyager (90) - Satan (90)
> TOTW Presidential DuckJet (95) - LEGEND KTF (90) - ROOKIE irunthepeg (85)
> Linden (86) - Monabae (86) - yubbers (85)
> Chippah (86) - LEGEND ixcuincle (95) - WAH KWAN Oogie Boogie (86)
> 
> LEGEND Guerzy (94) - MOD Bob Richards (92)
> The Gongshow (90) - DM (88)
> Hansen 36 (86) - Hell Raiser (84)
> 
> Help (88)
> Yarborough (85)




I am Toby Enstrom and Mike Weaver combined


----------



## Hansen




----------



## The Gongshow

irunthepeg said:


> all star doland (92) - voyager (90) - satan (90)
> totw presidential duckjet (95) - legend ktf (90) - rookie irunthepeg (85)
> linden (86) - monabae (86) - yubbers (85)
> chippah (86) - legend ixcuincle (95) - wah kwan oogie boogie (86)
> 
> legend guerzy (94) - mod bob richards (92)
> the gongshow (90) - dm (88)
> hansen 36 (86) - hell raiser (84)
> 
> help (88)
> yarborough (85)




rip lut


----------



## irunthepeg

We are all LNGE


----------



## irunthepeg

bump with ratings please


----------



## Guerzy

i love this team


----------



## Dog

bump


----------



## irunthepeg

remember when the boys won the HF cup


----------



## Dr Pepper

This again?


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> remember when the boys won the HF cup


----------



## Guerzy

Modo said:


> This again?




SoupyFIN please thread ban this disgruntled clown from this thread


----------



## irunthepeg

NORRIS TROPHY winning defenseman, SoupyFIN


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> NORRIS TROPHY winning defenseman, SoupyFIN




ummm...


----------



## Dr Pepper

Guerzy said:


> SoupyFIN please thread ban this disgruntled clown from this thread




Oh Jersey, you make me laugh.


----------



## Guerzy

Modo said:


> Oh Jersey, you make me laugh.




when u are illiterate


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> Oh Jersey, you make me laugh.




do you have eyes


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> do you have eyes




Yep. Two of them.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> Yep. Two of them.
> 
> Why do you ask?



Cuz they should be on the prize


----------



## Satan

We the best


----------



## Dr Pepper

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Cuz they should be on the prize




No prizes in this thread, I've already realized that.


----------



## Mantis

When you use a laugh emoji for your own joke.


----------



## John Price

Chippah (89) - MOD Mike emrick (92) - Oogie Boogie (88) 

DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87) 

Doland (88) - royal voyager(88) - Satan (89) 

Pip(87) - monabae (85) - yubbers (86) 

Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (89) 
MOD Bob Richards (91) - MOD SoupyFin (85)

Guerzy (83) - Help (85)

Dustin Peener (89) 
yarborough (87)


----------



## Dr Pepper

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> When you use a laugh emoji for your own joke.




....Yes? 

Go on, you stopped your post early by accident.

When I use a laugh emoji for my own joke....what happens?


----------



## Mantis

When you look at the op and remember it was mmc and not Peg


----------



## RayP

the amount of time and effort put into this thread is/was disturbing.


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> ....Yes?
> 
> Go on, you stopped your post early by accident.
> 
> When I use a laugh emoji for my own joke....what happens?



Thats a paddlin


----------



## Mantis

RayP said:


> the amount of time and effort put into this thread is/was disturbing.








Im sorry


----------



## Dog




----------



## Bee Sheriff

Doland - RoyalVoyager - Satan


----------



## Dr Pepper

That is one of the more cringe-worthy gifs I've seen in a while.

And I only ever see it on here. I don't even know where it originated.


----------



## Mantis

Modo said:


> That is one of the more cringe-worthy gifs I've seen in a while.
> 
> And I only ever see it on here. I don't even know where it originated.



Ray made it. That is his wife


----------



## Dog

Jangling Man said:


> Doland - RoyalVoyager - Satan






Modo said:


> That is one of the more cringe-worthy gifs I've seen in a while.
> 
> And I only ever see it on here. I don't even know where it originated.






Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Ray made it. That is his wife


----------



## Dr Pepper

So that's why the gif is called "mom moves"?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

That mini van tho


----------



## Yung Rotini

Mike Emrick said:


> Chippah (89) - MOD Mike emrick (92) - Oogie Boogie (88)
> 
> DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87)
> 
> Doland (88) - royal voyager(88) - Satan (89)
> 
> Pip(87) - monabae (85) - yubbers (86)
> 
> Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (89)
> MOD Bob Richards (91) - MOD SoupyFin (85)
> 
> Guerzy (83) - Help (85)
> 
> Dustin Peener (89)
> yarborough (87)



Why does Yarborough have a higher rating than me

He doesn't even ****ing post here


----------



## Pip

Monabae said:


> Why does Yarborough have a higher rating than me
> 
> He doesn't even ****ing post here




Don't be mad


----------



## Yung Rotini

Pip said:


> Don't be mad



I'm angry


----------



## Satan

Monabae said:


> Why does Yarborough have a higher rating than me
> 
> He doesn't even ****ing post here




When he posts here they are good posts

Unlike urs ha ha


----------



## HanSolo

Why was I taken off of center?


----------



## S A W F T*

I thought the mods had their own team?


----------



## Jumptheshark

Mike Emrick said:


> Chippah (89) - MOD Mike emrick (92) - Oogie Boogie (88)
> 
> DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87)
> 
> Doland (88) - royal voyager(88) - Satan (89)
> 
> Pip(87) - monabae (85) - yubbers (86)
> 
> Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (89)
> MOD Bob Richards (91) - MOD SoupyFin (85)
> 
> Guerzy (83) - Help (85)
> 
> Dustin Peener (89)
> yarborough (87)




too many floaters


----------



## irunthepeg

Mike Emrick said:


> Chippah (89) - MOD Mike emrick (92) - Oogie Boogie (88)
> 
> DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87)
> 
> Doland (88) - royal voyager(88) - Satan (89)
> 
> Pip(87) - monabae (85) - yubbers (86)
> 
> Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (89)
> MOD Bob Richards (91) - MOD SoupyFin (85)
> 
> Guerzy (83) - Help (85)
> 
> Dustin Peener (89)
> yarborough (87)




Doland on the 3rd line wow... Guerzy on 3rd pair ROFL 83?!?! That is an 88 OVR defenseman if ever I've seen one...

DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87) 

 wow what a line


----------



## irunthepeg

Lord J T Shark said:


> too many floaters




you can be 13th forward


----------



## Satan

#Banix


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Doland on the 3rd line wow... Guerzy on 3rd pair ROFL 83?!?! That is an 88 OVR defenseman if ever I've seen one...
> 
> DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87)
> 
> wow what a line



I think those need to be ironed out a bit


----------



## RayP

Lord J T Shark said:


> too many floaters


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Doland on the 3rd line wow... Guerzy on 3rd pair ROFL 83?!?! That is an 88 OVR defenseman if ever I've seen one...
> 
> DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87)
> 
> wow what a line






Doland said:


> I think those need to be ironed out a bit




Completely agree


----------



## Yung Rotini

Satan said:


> When he posts here they are good posts
> 
> Unlike urs ha ha



oh heck


----------



## The Gongshow

Gongshow getting that 7.5 mil contract! The Ekblad/Hedman special


----------



## izzy

S A W F T said:


> I thought the mods had their own team?




yess


----------



## Yarborough

Monabae said:


> Why does Yarborough have a higher rating than me
> 
> He doesn't even ****ing post here


----------



## irunthepeg

Monabae said:


> oh heck




I don't give a HECK


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> *Doland on the 3rd line wow*... *Guerzy on 3rd pair ROFL 83?!?! That is an 88 OVR defenseman if ever I've seen one...*
> 
> DuckJet(88) - Hansen (85) - irunthepeg(87)
> 
> wow what a line






Doland said:


> I think those need to be ironed out a bit




LUT Scoring Leaders

Name GP G A P PPG
*Doland 79 61 156 217 2.75*
Satan 82 107 47 154 1.88
*Guerzy 82 38 90 128 1.56*
ixcuincle 82 18 108 126 1.54
DuckJet 82 52 61 113 1.38
Monabae 81 30 48 78 0.96
Voyager 39 13 62 75 1.92
Modo 81 25 50 75 0.93
The Gongshow 82 17 57 74 0.90
Bob Richards 82 19 35 54 0.66
Chippah 82 21 32 53 0.65
SkiesOfArcadia 81 8 30 38 0.47
Linden 82 15 23 38 0.46
yubbers 82 8 19 27 0.33
SoupyFIN 59 5 20 25 0.42
WhiteMandingo 76 10 15 25 0.33
Deficient Mode 82 2 20 22 0.27
FyC 63 2 17 19 0.30
Hanzal 30 6 9 15 0.50
KareemTrustFund 11 6 6 12 1.09
Hammettf2b 44 3 6 9 0.20
irunthepeg 11 1 2 3 0.27
nafnlaus 13 0 1 1 0.08



Our LUT numbers are outstanding but Mike Emrick giving us the short end of the stick here in the Lounge 2015-16 projected lineup


----------



## irunthepeg

the numbers do not lie


----------



## KrisLetAngry




----------



## Satan




----------



## ottawa

Awful team


----------



## Dog




----------



## McDrailers

Can I start in the AHL?


----------



## irunthepeg

ottawa said:


> Awful team




awful poster


----------



## McDrailers

irunthepeg said:


> awful poster




Delete HF. The burn is running deep.


----------



## Dog

Newfy OilPenguin said:


> Delete HF. The burn is running deep.




are u the one that lives near gros morne


----------



## McDrailers

Doland said:


> are u the one that lives near gros morne




Yes I am. Park is about 35-40 kms


----------



## Mantis

When Ix doesn't love you anymore


----------



## ottawa

irunthepeg said:


> awful poster




I do what I can


----------



## Bee Sheriff

I'm the Radulov of LNGE


----------



## Bones Malone

Jangling Man said:


> I'm the Radulov of LNGE




Hideous to look at?


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Jangling Man said:


> I'm the Radulov of LNGE




Offensively gifted floater that is a roughly a 87-89


----------



## irunthepeg

is RayP still in rehab?


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland (96) - Jangling Man(90) - Satan (92) 
yubbers (86) - Mike Emrick (88) - Dr. Mantis Toboggan (87)
Pip(86) - DuckJet(88) - monabae (86)
Dustin Peener (89) - Chippah (89) - irunthepeg (85) 

Guerzy (92) - Oogie Boogie (88) 
Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (87) 
MOD Bob Richards (88) - MOD SoupyFin (86)
ColePens (86)

Help (90)
yarborough (87)


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> Doland (90) - Jangling Man(90) - Satan (90)
> yubbers (86) - Mike Emrick (88) - Dr. Mantis Toboggan (87)
> Pip(86) - DuckJet(88) - monabae (86)
> Dustin Peener (89) - Chippah (89) - irunthepeg (85)
> 
> Guerzy (92) - Oogie Boogie (88)
> Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (86)
> MOD Bob Richards (88) - MOD SoupyFin (86)
> ColePens (86)
> 
> Help (90)
> yarborough (87)




this is more like it


----------



## Guerzy

Guerzy said:


> this is more like it




however with that being said please adjust myself to equal or less OVR than Satan and Doland

Given their contributions to the LUT i cannot fathom being a 92 OVR while they are 90


----------



## Bones Malone

I'm considering a front office position. No wear on my body and no salary cap to constrain my moolah.


----------



## Guerzy

when irunthepeg gives himself a checking line spot at 85 OVR and that should also be adjusted 

90 OVR wtb

easily

also

switch to D

Guerzy (90) - irunthepeg (90)


----------



## irunthepeg

ROFL I am a natural C or RW. I will adjust the boys forgot about the LUT adjustments

Also I'm a rookie and cannot rank myself easily.


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> ROFL I am a natural C or RW. I will adjust the boys forgot about the LUT adjustments




i would be C or RW too but somehow ended up D 

i am okay with it though


----------



## irunthepeg

Oogie Boogie will be a steady d partner. Great hustle and attitude. Lots of skill.


----------



## Satan

why is soupyfin on the team all he does is break us down


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> why is soupyfin on the team all he does is break us down




oh w o w


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Guerzy said:


> when irunthepeg gives himself a checking line spot at 85 OVR and that should also be adjusted
> 
> 90 OVR wtb
> 
> easily
> 
> also
> 
> switch to D
> 
> Guerzy (90) - irunthepeg (90)




This TBH


----------



## Satan

ya i went there @soupyfin


----------



## MMC

duckjet-mike emirck-satan
dr. mantis tobaggon-jangling man-doland
ucanthanzalthetruth-chippah-ottawa
ktf-mymerlincat-james crick

guerzy-irunthepeg
fyc-monabae
cucumber-lord j t shark

ceremony
modo

Looks pretty WOAT


----------



## Dog

Doland (96) - Jangling Man(90) - Satan (92) 
yubbers (86) - Mike Emrick (88) - Dr. Mantis Toboggan (87)
Pip(86) - DuckJet(88) - monabae (86)
Dustin Peener (89) - Chippah (89) - irunthepeg (85) 

Guerzy (92) - Oogie Boogie (88) 
Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (87) 
MOD Bob Richards (88) - MOD SoupyFin (46)
ColePens (86)

Help (90)
yarborough (87)


----------



## irunthepeg

mymerlincat said:


> duckjet-mike emirck-satan
> dr. mantis tobaggon-jangling man-doland
> ucanthanzalthetruth-chippah-ottawa
> ktf-mymerlincat-james crick
> 
> guerzy-irunthepeg
> fyc-monabae
> cucumber-lord j t shark
> 
> ceremony
> modo
> 
> Looks pretty WOAT




Monabae without Pip??? C'mon brah...
Ottawa on the team???
NO DUCKJET???

wew lad


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Shocked I'm not making the roster I'm a talented PMD


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Monabae without Pip??? C'mon brah...
> Ottawa on the team???
> NO DUCKJET???
> 
> wew lad




duckjet on 1st line u blind ****er


----------



## irunthepeg

oh **** missed that MY BAD


----------



## Guerzy

Doland said:


> duckjet on 1st line u blind ****er




Lirl.


----------



## irunthepeg

to be fair, I AM a blind ****er


----------



## Dr Pepper

irunthepeg said:


> to be fair, I AM a blind ****er




Do you at least get to know them first?


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg said:


> Doland (96) - Jangling Man(90) - Satan (92)
> yubbers (86) - Mike Emrick (88) - Dr. Mantis Toboggan (87)
> Pip(86) - DuckJet(88) - monabae (86)
> Dustin Peener (89) - Chippah (89) - irunthepeg (85)
> 
> Guerzy (92) - Oogie Boogie (88)
> Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (87)
> MOD Bob Richards (88) - MOD SoupyFin (86)
> ColePens (86)
> 
> Help (90)
> yarborough (87)




RayP was an elite defenseman and Dustin PEener is a good goalie

How are they omitted


----------



## Satan

Mike Emrick said:


> RayP was an elite defenseman and Dustin PEener is a good goalie
> 
> How are they omitted




u live in La La Land


----------



## Mantis

Guerzy said:


> when irunthepeg gives himself a checking line spot at 85 OVR and that should also be adjusted
> 
> 90 OVR wtb
> 
> easily
> 
> also
> 
> switch to D
> 
> Guerzy (90) - irunthepeg (90)



Thats how I had you boys in my orignal roster. That chemistry!


----------



## izzy

irunthepeg said:


> Doland (96) - Jangling Man(90) - Satan (92)
> yubbers (86) - Mike Emrick (88) - Dr. Mantis Toboggan (87)
> Pip(86) - DuckJet(88) - monabae (86)
> Dustin Peener (89) - Chippah (89) - irunthepeg (85)
> 
> Guerzy (92) - Oogie Boogie (88)
> Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (87)
> MOD Bob Richards (88) - MOD SoupyFin (86)
> ColePens (86)
> 
> Help (90)
> yarborough (87)



dustin peener 89 ovr 

mike emrik 88

no omar

Please


----------



## izzy

Omar (93)-FyC (90)- Cudi (89)
doland (81)-Satan (88)-Fugu (91)
Zappy (86)-Aela (86)-Marina (79)
ES (89)-Linden (86)-Duckjet (87)
irunthepeg (85)
Bunk Moreland (83)

linden (88)-DM (88)
RayP (85)-Izzy (85) (chemistry)
Ixcuincle (82)-Kareem (89)
Monabae (82)

wethreekings (86)
Dustin Peener (83)

Head Coach: Seafoam (98) 
Assistant Coach: Zaide (82)
Assistant Coach: GM (82)
Trainer: Gootie (80)


----------



## seafoam

I: like what I;m seeing


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Can I be goalie coach


----------



## Finnish your Czech

fst6 said:


> Omar (93)-FyC (90)- Cudi (89)
> doland (81)-Satan (88)-Fugu (91)
> Zappy (86)-Aela (86)-Marina (79)
> ES (89)-Linden (86)-Duckjet (87)
> irunthepeg (85)
> Bunk Moreland (83)
> 
> linden (88)-DM (88)
> RayP (85)-Izzy (85) (chemistry)
> Ixcuincle (82)-Kareem (89)
> Monabae (82)
> 
> wethreekings (86)
> Dustin Peener (83)
> 
> Head Coach: Seafoam (98)
> Assistant Coach: Zaide (82)
> Assistant Coach: GM (82)
> Trainer: Gootie (80)




yo i had a creamy chocolate chill tonight


----------



## izzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> yo i had a creamy chocolate chill tonight




i had 2 iced caps almlst glt a creamy maple chill tho


----------



## Finnish your Czech

fst6 said:


> i had 2 iced caps almlst glt a creamy maple chill tho




i dont want to try it because i may like it (too much)


----------



## Bee Sheriff

thumbs down


----------



## The Gongshow

Fugu lvl 99


----------



## Hire Sather

I will not sign with the club.


----------



## John Price

fst6 said:


> Omar (93)-FyC (90)- Cudi (89)
> doland (81)-Satan (88)-Fugu (91)
> Zappy (86)-Aela (86)-Marina (79)
> ES (89)-Linden (86)-Duckjet (87)
> irunthepeg (85)
> Bunk Moreland (83)
> 
> linden (88)-DM (88)
> RayP (85)-Izzy (85) (chemistry)
> Ixcuincle (82)-Kareem (89)
> Monabae (82)
> 
> wethreekings (86)
> Dustin Peener (83)
> 
> Head Coach: Seafoam (98)
> Assistant Coach: Zaide (82)
> Assistant Coach: GM (82)
> Trainer: Gootie (80)



Multiple people on this team don't even post in lounge. Therefore they are not eligible


----------



## irunthepeg

Mike Emrick said:


> Multiple people on this team don't even post in lounge. Therefore they are not eligible




damn son where u find this


----------



## irunthepeg

fst6 said:


> Omar (93)-FyC (90)- Cudi (89)
> doland (81)-Satan (88)-Fugu (91)
> Zappy (86)-Aela (86)-Marina (79)
> ES (89)-Linden (86)-Duckjet (87)
> irunthepeg (85)
> Bunk Moreland (83)
> 
> linden (88)-DM (88)
> RayP (85)-Izzy (85) (chemistry)
> Ixcuincle (82)-Kareem (89)
> Monabae (82)
> 
> wethreekings (86)
> Dustin Peener (83)
> 
> Head Coach: Seafoam (98)
> Assistant Coach: Zaide (82)
> Assistant Coach: GM (82)
> Trainer: Gootie (80)




ROFL

Fugu not 99???
No Guerzy???
a bunch of names who never post here...
YOU on the roster???


----------



## John Price

Who ranks Marina 79?

Marina is at least a 97.

At least.


----------



## irunthepeg

Mike Emrick said:


> Who ranks Marina 79?
> 
> Marina is at least a 97.
> 
> At least.




cause she's a gril?


----------



## Dog

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Guerzy

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## McDrailers

fst6 said:


> i had 2 iced caps almlst glt a creamy maple chill tho






Finnish your Czech said:


> i dont want to try it because i may like it (too much)




Easily the best thing on the menu. Creamy Maple chill takes everything that make Ice Caps so damn good and adds maple. 10/10 would recommend to all loungers.


Also, Do I get to sign my ELC to the team now?


----------



## irunthepeg

Doland - Jangling Man - Satan
Dr. Mantis - Mike Emrick - Oogie Boogie
Chippah - DuckJet - irunthepeg
Pip - Monabae - Marina

Guerzy - Fugu
Bob Richards - FyC
RayP - Izzy

Seafoam
Help


----------



## Bones Malone

Chippah - DuckJet - irunthepeg

That's a line right there


----------



## MMC

Edited title for the upcoming season


----------



## Satan

When I am with U there's no place I'd rather be


----------



## irunthepeg

mymerlincat said:


> Edited title for the upcoming season




change back and make a new thread, since this one will be coming close to ending


----------



## Satan

It's a shot in the dark but I'll make it


----------



## Dog

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## irunthepeg

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Guerzy

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Satan

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Guerzy

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## The Gongshow

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Guerzy

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Dog

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Dr Pepper

What an odd-looking fist.

Why's that one finger so much bigger than the other fingers?

Like hell I'm going to copy and paste some ****ed up ascii hand.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> What an odd-looking fist.
> 
> Why's that one finger so much bigger than the other fingers?
> 
> Like hell I'm going to copy and paste some ****ed up ascii hand.




stop complaining or log the **** out nobody cares about your constant *****ing


----------



## Guerzy

Modo complaining again?


this can't be.


----------



## Marina

Mike Emrick said:


> Who ranks Marina 79?
> 
> Marina is at least a 97.
> 
> At least.




true


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> stop complaining or log the **** out nobody cares about your constant *****ing




Calm down, Donald. You shouldn't let the small things bother you so much, it amuses me how riled up you always get. 



Guerzy said:


> Modo complaining again?
> 
> 
> this can't be.




Complain, or make an observation? 

Big difference.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> Calm down, Donald. You shouldn't let the small things bother you so much, it amuses me how riled up you always get.
> 
> 
> 
> Complain, or make an observation?
> 
> Big difference.




You're probably more dumb than rayp and the British posters combined


----------



## irunthepeg

Marina said:


> true




way off


----------



## Hire Sather

Stop PMing me contract offers. Not interested in moving clubs.


----------



## Satan

once a pug always a pug


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> You're probably more dumb than rayp and the British posters combined




....What's wrong with the Brits? 

And you already know how I feel about that first one. 

I'm against it.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> ....What's wrong with the Brits?
> 
> And you already know how I feel about that first one.
> 
> I'm against it.




Are you trying to say you think rayp is smarter than you? rofl ouch


----------



## izzy

ray is a smart man

good dad. got it figured out


----------



## Dr Pepper

Doland said:


> Are you trying to say you think rayp is smarter than you? rofl ouch




...If that's actually what you thought I meant by my statement, then I'm definitely smarter than both of you.


----------



## Dog

Modo said:


> ...If that's actually what you thought I meant by my statement, then I'm definitely smarter than both of you.




so naÃ¯ve


----------



## Satan

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Guerzy

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## seafoam

Hire Sather said:


> Stop PMing me contract offers. Not interested in moving clubs.




Remember UTHC beat Boss Pugs in that 3OT thriller?


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Who's giving me my ELC with max bonuses?


----------



## izzy

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Hire Sather

seafoam said:


> Remember UTHC beat Boss Pugs in that 3OT thriller?




And you all refused to rematch us


----------



## Bee Sheriff

list of posters who are woke af:

jangling man
doland
satan
irunthepeg
chris hagen
cyclone launch


----------



## irunthepeg

jangling woke


----------



## Guerzy

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## HanSolo

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Yung Rotini

Nope


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Dr Pepper

Have you guys posted it ten times yet?

Does it mean ten times each, or ten times total?


----------



## HanSolo

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## The Gongshow

Bro.


----------



## Krishna

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Yung Rotini

Bruh


----------



## izzy

Modo said:


> Have you guys posted it ten times yet?
> 
> Does it mean ten times each, or ten times total?




Modo
MVP

Modo's Avatar

Join Date: Dec 2005
Country: Canada
Posts: 51,351 
vCash: 50


----------



## Dog

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## The Gongshow

Which 7 forwards and 3 D and 1 G get saved for the expansion draft tho!?!?!


----------



## Bones Malone

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Bro Fist
............./Â´Â¯/'...'/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸post This Ten Times
........../'/.../..../......./Â¨Â¯\if Ur A Bro
........('(...Â´...Â´.... Â¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.Â·Â´
............\..............(


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The Gongshow said:


> Which 7 forwards and 3 D and 1 G get saved for the expansion draft tho!?!?!




Doland
Jangling Man
Satan
Mike Emrick
DuckJet
irunthepeg
Peener

Guerzy
Bob Richards
Hammettf2b

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## The Gongshow

Jangling Man said:


> Doland
> Jangling Man
> Satan
> Mike Emrick
> DuckJet
> irunthepeg
> Peener
> 
> Guerzy
> Bob Richards
> Hammettf2b
> 
> Jiminy Cricket




Ouch Jangles. Guess I'll just go to Vegas. Put it all on black!


----------



## irunthepeg

Jangling Man said:


> Doland
> Jangling Man
> Satan
> Mike Emrick
> DuckJet
> irunthepeg
> Peener
> 
> Guerzy
> Bob Richards
> Hammettf2b
> 
> Jiminy Cricket




wow SoupyFIN left to be picked up by an expansion team


----------



## Bee Sheriff

The Gongshow said:


> Ouch Jangles. Guess I'll just go to Vegas. Put it all on black!




Okay Cam Barker


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> wow SoupyFIN left to be picked up by an expansion team




It's probably for the best. His modding in the Lounge has been suspect lately.


----------



## The Gongshow

Jangling Man said:


> Okay Cam Barker




Such salt


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> wow SoupyFIN left to be picked up by an expansion team




He doesn't deserve to be protected


----------



## KrisLetAngry

Probably will sign with the A team of the lounge.


----------



## irunthepeg

***ROSTER UPDATE***

Doland (97) PRIME edition - ixcuincle (95) - Satan (94)
yubbers (90) - DuckJet (90) - Oogie Boogie (90)
FyC (85) - Chippah (88) - Izzy (87)
Guerzy (92) - irunthepeg (85) - Hammettf2b (85)
Olli Guac (82)

Jangling Man (94) - CL (90)
Pip (88) - Monabae (88)
The Gongshow (86) - Kyle93 (86)
RayP (84)

Help (90)
Juzmo (86)


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Honored to be on a defensive pairing with CL


----------



## Bee Sheriff

We actually both hail from the same agency. "PKD"


----------



## Pharrell Williams

wow, peg wishes for my murder and makes me a healthy scratch in the same day, i'm ****ing done.


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> ***ROSTER UPDATE***
> 
> Doland (97) PRIME edition - ixcuincle (95) - Satan (94)
> yubbers (90) - DuckJet (90) - Oogie Boogie (90)
> FyC (85) - Chippah (88) - Izzy (87)
> Guerzy (92) - irunthepeg (85) - Hammettf2b (85)
> Olli Guac (82)
> 
> Jangling Man (94) - CL (90)
> Pip (88) - Monabae (88)
> The Gongshow (86) - Kyle93 (86)
> RayP (84)
> 
> Help (90)
> Juzmo (86)




Where is Chris Hagen


----------



## Hammettf2b

Does this mean Peg will be updating the daily games again?


----------



## Pharrell Williams

Doland said:


> Where is Chris Hagen




not to mention james crick


----------



## KaseMeOutside

im first line material


----------



## Bee Sheriff

KEEROLE Vatanen said:


> im first line material




on the NCAA boards


----------



## Mantis

What happened to WhiteMan? I really liked that guy...


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> What happened to WhiteMan? I really liked that guy...




i didn't know you're a hamster


----------



## Jumptheshark

Doland said:


> Where is Chris Hagen




still boycotting the HF boards due to the fact he is doing 12 days in the pen for lurking around a sheep farm(again)


----------



## Yung Rotini

irunthepeg said:


> ***ROSTER UPDATE***
> 
> Doland (97) PRIME edition - ixcuincle (95) - Satan (94)
> yubbers (90) - DuckJet (90) - Oogie Boogie (90)
> FyC (85) - Chippah (88) - Izzy (87)
> Guerzy (92) - irunthepeg (85) - Hammettf2b (85)
> Olli Guac (82)
> 
> Jangling Man (94) - CL (90)
> Pip (88) - Monabae (88)
> The Gongshow (86) - Kyle93 (86)
> RayP (84)
> 
> Help (90)
> Juzmo (86)



Nice to know i'm still appreciated


----------



## Bee Sheriff

jumptheshark said:


> still boycotting the HF boards due to the fact he is doing 12 days in the pen for lurking around a sheep farm(again)




TJ is an Oilers fan


----------



## Dog

jumptheshark said:


> still boycotting the HF boards due to the fact he is doing 12 days in the pen for lurking around a sheep farm(again)




Are you in love with him


----------



## The Gongshow

I dropped to the 3rd pairing.. ouch


----------



## Goonzilla

Those lineups could use some protection.

..I hope there's a vending machine in the men's room.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Monabae said:


> Nice to know i'm still appreciated




Nice to know I'm not.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

i guess i am in the minors then?

cool, i'll get drunk

i am going to have an irish coffee, in that i am going to drink guiness and not coffee


----------



## Satan

We the best


----------



## Dog

Carolinas Identity said:


> i guess i am in the minors then?
> 
> cool, i'll get drunk
> 
> i am going to have an irish coffee, in that i am going to drink guiness and not coffee




Guinness GOAT


----------



## irunthepeg

dem boyz


----------



## HanSolo

dem boyes


----------



## irunthepeg

updates with ratings plz


----------



## izzy

where am i


----------



## MMC

DuckJet-MMC-Keerole
Satan-irunthepeg-Guerzy
CI-Modo-Mike Emerick
Gongshow-James Crick-Modo

Ceremony-fst6
Olli-Voyager
JTS-Dr. MT

RayP
Juzmo


----------



## Dog

mymerlincat said:


> DuckJet-MMC-Keerole
> Satan-irunthepeg-Guerzy
> CI-Modo-Mike Emerick
> Gongshow-James Crick-Modo
> 
> Ceremony-fst6
> Olli-Voyager
> JTS-Dr. MT
> 
> RayP
> Juzmo




u forgot Chris Hagen u ****ing meme


----------



## Satan

ur a meme mike


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

i enjoy being the gritty 3rd line left wing

ix better pull his weight tho, cause while it has grit, this 3rd line also has skills


----------



## irunthepeg

mymerlincat said:


> DuckJet-MMC-Keerole
> *Satan-irunthepeg-Guerzy*
> CI-Modo-Mike Emerick
> Gongshow-James Crick-Modo
> 
> Ceremony-fst6
> Olli-Voyager
> JTS-Dr. MT
> 
> RayP
> Juzmo




 the boys


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i am so honored to be playing my correct position and to be in a pairing with jangling man


----------



## The Gongshow

mymerlincat said:


> DuckJet-MMC-Keerole
> Satan-irunthepeg-Guerzy
> CI-Modo-Mike Emerick
> Gongshow-James Crick-Modo
> 
> Ceremony-fst6
> Olli-Voyager
> JTS-Dr. MT
> 
> RayP
> Juzmo




Ouch got put at forward and dropped to the 4th line...


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I am irl 6'6" ~230 lbs

i will bring a scary net front presence and am not afraid to hit or drop the gloves


----------



## Hansen

>making a lineup and putting yourself at 1C


----------



## Satan




----------



## Dog

Carolinas Identity said:


> I am irl 6'6" ~230 lbs
> 
> i will bring a scary net front presence and am not afraid to hit or drop the gloves



Lmao


----------



## izzy

im also 6'6 230


----------



## Pharrell Williams

I am 6'9" 420 lbs


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Olli Guacamole said:


> I am 6'9" 420 lbs




is ur name haÃžor bjÃ¶rnsson?


----------



## Dr Pepper

mymerlincat said:


> DuckJet-MMC-Keerole
> Satan-irunthepeg-Guerzy
> CI-Modo-Mike Emerick
> Gongshow-James Crick-Modo
> 
> Ceremony-fst6
> Olli-Voyager
> JTS-Dr. MT
> 
> RayP
> Juzmo




I'm being double-shifted?


----------



## Hammettf2b

Modo said:


> I'm being double-shifted?




Sometimes that's whats needed from the great players.


----------



## sully1410

Carolinas Identity said:


> I am irl 6'6" ~230 lbs
> 
> i will bring a scary net front presence and am not afraid to hit or drop the gloves




Is that your mom's basement.


----------



## Guerzy

sully posting in the lounge and i like it

irunthepeg
sully
guerzy

makes you think


----------



## Bones Malone

sully1410 said:


> Is that your mom's basement.




I'd imagine it's his victim's basement


----------



## sully1410

Guerzy said:


> sully posting in the lounge and i like it
> 
> irunthepeg
> sully
> guerzy
> 
> makes you think




I used to think you were crazy.


As it turns out....

You weren't.


----------



## sully1410

Chippah said:


> I'd imagine it's his victim's basement




Maybe if his victim is his mom.


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> sully posting in the lounge and i like it
> 
> irunthepeg
> sully
> guerzy
> 
> makes you think




the boys


----------



## irunthepeg

sully1410 said:


> I used to think you were crazy.
> 
> 
> As it turns out....
> 
> You weren't.




ROFL a ... turns out

[spoil]he is[/spoil]


----------



## Bones Malone

sully1410 said:


> Maybe if his victim is his mom.




Giving birth to that I can't imagine she wouldn't be


----------



## sully1410

irunthepeg said:


> ROFL a ... turns out
> 
> [spoil]he is[/spoil]




[Spoil]so is CI [/spoil]


----------



## Guerzy

Lmao


----------



## sully1410

Chippah said:


> Giving birth to that I can't imagine she wouldn't be




It's why she drinks.


----------



## The Gongshow

lmao


----------



## irunthepeg

Updated line-up for 2017 based on post regularity, potential, skill and injuries:

Satan - Guerzy - Weber
Chippah - irunthepeg - Oogie Boogie
Finnish your Czech - Dr. Mantis Toboggan - ixcuincle
Hammettf2b - Olli Guacamole - yubbers

DM - Bob Richards
SoupyFIN - Hansen 36
Hanzel - Pip

IR: RayP

Help
Monabae


----------



## Guerzy

Lmao


----------



## irunthepeg

all other posters not named please come into camp ready to compete for a spot in 2017


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> all other posters not named please come into camp ready to compete for a spot in 2017




good luck to all the boys this year


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Updated line-up for 2017 based on post regularity, potential, skill and injuries:
> 
> Satan - Guerzy - Weber
> Chippah - irunthepeg - Oogie Boogie
> Finnish your Czech - Dr. Mantis Toboggan - ixcuincle
> Hammettf2b - Olli Guacamole - yubbers
> 
> DM - Bob Richards
> SoupyFIN - Hansen 36
> Hanzel - Pip
> 
> IR: RayP
> 
> Help
> Monabae




I know Weber is having a good start to the season offensively....but when the **** has he ever played RW?


----------



## irunthepeg

Weber said:


> I know Weber is having a good start to the season offensively....but when the **** has he ever played RW?




what position would Weber prefer to play i will adjust accordingly for such a superstar


----------



## Guerzy

what a team


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan - irunthepeg - Guerzy
Finnish your Czech - Chippah - Oogie Boogie
Pip - Dr. Mantis Toboggan - Monabae
Hammettf2b - Olli Guacamole - yubbers

SoupyFIN - Weber
DM - Bob Richards
Hanzel - Hansen 36

IR: RayP

Help
ixcuincle


----------



## Guerzy

Looks so good


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> Updated line-up for 2017 based on post regularity, potential, skill and injuries:
> 
> Satan - Guerzy - Weber
> Chippah - irunthepeg - Oogie Boogie
> Finnish your Czech - Dr. Mantis Toboggan - ixcuincle
> *Hammettf2b - Olli Guacamole - yubbers*
> 
> DM - Bob Richards
> SoupyFIN - Hansen 36
> Hanzel - Pip
> 
> IR: RayP
> 
> Help
> Monabae




When Ray comes back from IR, he should be replacing Olli. That would be the GOATest of GOATS 4th line!!!


----------



## Dog

Hammettf2b said:


> When Ray comes back from IR, he should be replacing Olli. That would be the GOATest of GOATS 4th line!!!




Ray is a dman you idiot


----------



## irunthepeg

Hammettf2b said:


> When Ray comes back from IR, he should be replacing Olli. That would be the GOATest of GOATS 4th line!!!




will be done since Olli has been declining in skill/posts recently


----------



## irunthepeg

Weber said:


> Ray is a dman you idiot




he can play winger too he's like byfuglien cause he's so old and fat


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> he can play winger too he's like byfuglien cause he's so old and fat




Lmao


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> will be done since Olli has been declining in skill/posts recently




Olli come back bud what happened


----------



## Hammettf2b

irunthepeg said:


> he can play winger too he's like byfuglien cause he's so old and fat




lirl


----------



## Mantis

irunthepeg said:


> he can play winger too he's like byfuglien cause he's so old and fat



Lmao. How long is Ray on the IR for?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

irunthepeg said:


> Satan - irunthepeg - Guerzy
> Finnish your Czech - Chippah - Oogie Boogie
> Pip - Dr. Mantis Toboggan - Monabae
> Hammettf2b - Olli Guacamole - yubbers
> 
> SoupyFIN - Weber
> DM - Bob Richards
> Hanzel - Hansen 36
> 
> IR: RayP
> 
> Help
> ixcuincle




......


----------



## MMC

Jangle, Crick, and I not being on the lineup over Olli, Hanzel, and Pip is ludicrous.


----------



## Mantis

mymerlincat said:


> Jangle, Crick, and I not being on the lineup over Olli, Hanzel, and Pip is ludicrous.



Whats wrong with Pip?


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Whats wrong with Pip?




I don't even know what that is


----------



## Dog

mymerlincat said:


> Jangle, Crick, and I not being on the lineup over Olli, Hanzel, and Pip is ludicrous.




Hanzal is an integral poster in lnge. Who else could we make fun of for having an underaged girlfriend, having to clean his vomit filled vehicle, and for hating their job?


----------



## irunthepeg

Jangling Man said:


> ......




holy **** my bad buddy did not mean that



mymerlincat said:


> Jangle, Crick, and I not being on the lineup over Olli, Hanzel, and Pip is ludicrous.




who?

also ray is out til January with a LBI


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan - irunthepeg - Guerzy
Chippah - Jangling Man - Oogie Boogie
FyC - Dr. Mantis Toboggan - Monabae
Hammettf2b - Olli Guacamole - yubbers

SoupyFIN - Weber
DM - Bob Richards
Hanzel - Hansen 36

IR: RayP

Help
ixcuincle


----------



## irunthepeg

sorry Pip


----------



## Bones Malone

Soupy doesn't even post here anymore and he sure as hell wouldn't have chemistry with that troll weber.


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Chippah and I on the same line do nothing but rustle the opposing players. And then you have oogie who wins the lady byng


----------



## irunthepeg

Jangling Man said:


> Chippah and I on the same line do nothing but rustle the opposing players. And then you have oogie who wins the lady byng




rustle and tussle line it's a fan favourite


----------



## irunthepeg

Monabae may get cut when Ray is healthy... he and Pip don't post too much wtb anymore


----------



## irunthepeg

I like to keep chemistry. FyC and his dad. yubs and hammy. me Satan and Guerzy. Bob and DM.


----------



## Bones Malone

Jangling Man said:


> Chippah and I on the same line do nothing but rustle the opposing players. And then you have oogie who wins the lady byng




re****ingtweet


----------



## Dog

irunthepeg said:


> Satan - irunthepeg - Guerzy
> Chippah - Jangling Man - Oogie Boogie
> FyC - Dr. Mantis Toboggan - Monabae
> Hammettf2b - Olli Guacamole - yubbers
> 
> SoupyFIN - Weber
> DM - Bob Richards
> Hanzel - Hansen 36
> 
> IR: RayP
> 
> Help
> ixcuincle




I refuse to play


----------



## Help

Looking forward to showers wtb


----------



## Hammettf2b

Help said:


> Looking forward to showers wtb




Shower beers ftw!!!


----------



## KrisLetAngry

I need to post more.


----------



## John Price

Chippah (87) - MOD Mike emrick (95) - Oogie Boogie (90) 

Pip(87) - Mantis (89) - Hansen (89) 
Overwatch Line 

Satan(84) - Guerzy (70) - irunthepeg(80) 
Meme line 

Doland (88) - Dustin Peener (85 ) - MetalheadPenguinsFan (86) 


Gongshow (90) - Kyle93 (89) 
MOD Bob Richards (91) - MOD SoupyFin (85)

Help (85)

yarborough (87)


----------



## Mantis

**** you Mike!


----------



## Satan

**** off mike


----------



## Guerzy

go **** yourself mike


----------



## Mantis

Guerzy said:


> go **** yourself mike



Why does Mike hate you so much? 70 overall?


----------



## Guerzy

Mantis said:


> Why does Mike hate you so much? 70 overall?




tbh i am surprised he has me in the lineup


----------



## Mantis

Guerzy said:


> tbh i am surprised he has me in the lineup



He had me excluded at first and you at a 63 ovr then I gave him the ol "**** you Mike!" and he edited his post quick.


----------



## irunthepeg

4th line doland and 70 overall guerzy


----------



## Guerzy

***** you mike *


----------



## irunthepeg

he's right about 70 overall guerzy tbh


----------



## Bones Malone

Mantis said:


> **** you Mike!






Satan said:


> **** off mike






Guerzy said:


> go **** yourself mike






Mantis said:


> Why does Mike hate you so much? 70 overall?






Guerzy said:


> tbh i am surprised he has me in the lineup






Mantis said:


> He had me excluded at first and you at a 63 ovr then I gave him the ol "**** you Mike!" and he edited his post quick.






irunthepeg said:


> 4th line doland and 70 overall guerzy




Shut up and get out of the way of the first line talent such as myself


----------



## Dog

**** you mike


----------



## MMC

Shut up I'd.


----------



## MMC

It's that time of the year again.


----------



## irunthepeg

Discord 2016-2017 projected lineup


----------



## irunthepeg

The A People special edition


----------



## irunthepeg

95 OVR "Discord Founder" Mike


----------



## irunthepeg

bump


----------



## Mr. Met

I'd like to see how Mr. Met fairs in this lineup.


----------



## MMC

ok edited title


----------



## irunthepeg

team DISCORD vs. team LNGE


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

irunthepeg said:


> team DISCORD vs. team LNGE




I'm top line material for Team LNGE


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I'm top line material for Team LNGE




You are LNGE's Greg McKegg.


----------



## John Price

@G F O P compares to Patrice Bergeron


----------



## Mantis

mymerlincat said:


> ok edited title



Quit abusing your mod powers kid!


----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> @G F O P compares to Patrice Bergeron



You compare to Simple Jack.


----------



## MMC

Mantis said:


> Quit abusing your mod powers kid!



i made the thread


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> You are LNGE's Greg McKegg.




You are the Letang of the LNG


----------



## Bones Malone

Let sleeping dogs lie.

*CLOSED*


----------



## Hammettf2b

Team Discord would kick Team LNGE ***


----------



## VickAshley

Hammettf2b said:


> Team Discord would kick Team LNGE ***



You'll need to bench @G F O P to ever have a chance in my IMO. That guy is just not that talented. Total bust, should have cut him a long, long time ago.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

VickAshley said:


> You'll need to bench @G F O P to ever have a chance in my IMO. That guy is just not that talented. Total bust, should have cut him a long, long time ago.




Send him down to the baby Discords for conditioning???


----------



## John Price

67 OVR @VickAshley

received boost for trolling poli

78 ovr @tonyhawks77 

46 ovr @iGetThatBread 

50 ovr @Dont Toews Me Bro


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm a solid 85 OVR


----------



## iGetThatBread

G F O P said:


> 67 OVR @VickAshley
> 
> received boost for trolling poli
> 
> 78 ovr @tonyhawks77
> 
> 46 ovr @iGetThatBread
> 
> 50 ovr @Dont Toews Me Bro



My salary and your proposed "Madden" rating for me don't align.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

iGetThatBread said:


> My salary and your proposed "Madden" rating for me don't align.




You're right. 

@iGetThatBread for a case of Powerade and bag of pucks


----------



## Dont Toews Me Bro

@G F O P How ironic that a shit tier poster like yourself is rating other posters.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

@G F O P is 3rd line at best

He does have longevity (somehow), but is very very slow.


----------



## iGetThatBread

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> You're right.
> 
> @iGetThatBread for a case of Powerade and bag of pucks



So pathetic. You can't even give me one good reason why you haven't deleted your account by now.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

iGetThatBread said:


> So pathetic. You can't even give me one good reason why you haven't deleted your account by now.




Because it's fun to get nobodies like you all rustled.


----------



## iGetThatBread

Imagine being litteraly so poor and calling people "nobodies" on a hockey forum where no one even likes you


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

iGetThatBread said:


> Imagine being *litteraly* so poor and calling people "nobodies" on a hockey forum where no one even likes you




Imagine claiming to be "rich" on the internet but being so stupid in reality that you can't even spell "literally" correctly.

Invest in a dictionary or spellcheck you dingus.


----------



## irunthepeg

LEGEND 95 OVR irunthepeg


----------



## Club

mymerlincat 93 ovr


----------



## MMC

Graves said:


> mymerlincat 93 ovr



This.


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

the good old days


----------



## Conrad McBenis

@irunthepeg 69+16 OVR


----------



## irunthepeg

tonyhawks77 said:


> @irunthepeg 69+16 OVR




much higher than that. 69+26


----------



## MMC

This year's lineup is absolute f***ing garbage. Not even gonna bother posting it.


----------



## Mantis

mymerlincat said:


> This year's lineup is absolute ****ing garbage. Not even gonna bother posting it.



Thank


----------



## irunthepeg

mymerlincat said:


> This year's lineup is absolute ****ing garbage. Not even gonna bother posting it.




Thank and gosh bless


----------



## John Price

irunthepeg *DOBAS* edition OVR 92


----------



## irunthepeg




----------

